# Will be starting Medicated F/E/T who else is due too??



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had my 1st ivf in june and got a bfp but lost one baby to a ruptured ectopic but the other bubs was safe then at 8w+6 bubs heart had stopped   i had an EPRC  monday gone and bubs is being tested for chromosones should find out the results in 2 weeks  i have seen my ivf cons today and he said that i can start f/e/t on my next a/f providing my day 21 scan shows im ok to do so   he is testing me for immune and antiobodies and if they come up positive he will give me meds for my next tx..if its not that and bubs has chromosone issues he will  send my frosties for testing to pick out the ones which are ok so feeling good as i feel like its a new begining and hopefully wont have anymore m/c's  
I know there is a post for natural f/e/t but wanted to start one up for medicated so if anyone else is due to or is going through medicated f/e/t please feel free to reply

Good luck ladies
Emmaxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Emma,

I am sorry to hear about the awful time that you have had. How many frosties do you have waiting for you? I have 4.

I am currently going through a medicated FET - et due on the 25th September. For me the dates have to be precise as the frosities are over in Spain. I had tx abroad as I needed donor eggs.

The medication that I am having is pretty much the same as what I had for the IVF cycle. I am interested in the tests that they are doing for immune and antibodies? How does that work and how much does that cost. It may be something that I will have to look at if I am not sucessful with my frosties.

Lots of luck honey


love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Helen  
I have lucky got 8 frosties 
My god as if ivf isnt stressful enough you have your embies waiting for you in Spain   i hope your taking advantage and making it into a holiday too 
Yes the medicated doesnt sound too bad not as bad as full ivf anyway, no stimms   hope everything goes to plan honey and you get your BFP!! 
The only reason my clinic are looking at immune testing is because i have lost so many babys, its either down to chromosones (will find out when i get test results from bubs) if so my 8 frosties will all be tested or it could be down to my blood, apparently if its positive it means my immune system has started to attack any baby as it is foreign to my body, then bubs dies  sad but at least if i know that is the reason they can give me medication through my cycle and pregnancy   not sure on costs but i think around £100  but i think its money well spent if i get an answer 

Lots of luck to you too
Emmaxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Mind if I join you? I have had a few cycles of IVF, well the first 2 didn't really count as I didn't really get all the way through them both (long story, will explain later) But I managed to get through the 3rd one with 7 fertilised embies, which I was over the moon with, they only implanted one as I had ohss, & I was very lucky as I got a positive outcome. I then went for my 2 week heartbeat scan which showed nothing & unfortunately I miscarried early  
So now I have a consultation on Thursday for a medicated FET, I have 6 frosties, so I'm praying that I will get a positive outcome again!

I hope to chat with you soon, take care all

noodle xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Noodle-So sorry honey its horrible to get a positive to have it ripped away  i wish you all the best with your cons appt and hope you can start again soon, have they given you any tests for m/c ie immune testing, this is what my cons suggested for me when i saw him friday, as i have had 2 m/c and 3 ectopics    Hoping we will be cycling together 

take care
Emmaxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Thanks for your reply, I'm sorry to hear about your m/c's & ectopics, I guess we both know how one another is feeling, although I haven't had an ectopic but it must be just as bad as m/c?
I know what you mean about having a positive then all of a sudden its no longer there   , I was in bits & I cried for days but I guess you know all that & probably felt the same way too.
When I had my follow up appointment after it all happened, my consultant said to me "well at least you know it can work" but that didn't really help at the time, I was still feeling so empty inside & nothing they said could make me feel any better. I am feeling quite positive now knowing that it did work, but at the same time feeling very nervous & worrying that it could happen again!
I kept trying to think at the time why it happened? But my GP said it happens to 50% of women & there is no particular reason why it happens & maybe my body was just not ready? I guess you will never really know why these things happen & just pray that one day our little embies will stick & stay  

I really hope you have some good luck with your next cycle Hun, please keep in touch, take care

noodle xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thanks Noodle  it is hard i know and you never get over something like that it just gets easier to cope with and you never forget dates etc  I believe are little angels will send us our babies (which will stick) very soon when they think we are ready (which hopefully will be soon)  
How many m/c have you had?? if its more than one you should push your ivf cons to check for immune probs which is what my cons have suggested at my follow up im hoping it comes back positive that way i know why i have lost my bubs and will hopefully be able to relax when it happens again  they will give me medication to take when i get pg  
Glad your feeling   and it is true although i know it doesnt make it easier but you can get pregnant, there are soooooo many poor women on here that have never been pregnant after ttc naturally and even with ivf so i try to think like that and it does help 
Do you know when you will be looking to start tx??
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Emma,

How are you today? I'm getting quite excited as I have my consultation tomorrow afternoon for my FET cycle. I'm not too sure when I will be starting again but hopefully it will be sometime in October, providing I have the funds sorted!!

Where abouts do you live hun? & whats the name of your clinic/hospital? Are you having to pay for your tx? Sorry for all the questions, I'm such a nosey cow  

I have only had 1 m/c so I don't think they will be in any kind of hurry to give me any tests just yet.... I'm just hoping that next time round they stick & stay put!

I hope to catch up with you soon hunni, take care & I will update you as soon as I have had my appointment!

Lots of love noods xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Hope I can join your thread. I am new to register with this site but have been reading the posts for a while. I had 1st ICSI early July but had cycle abandoned when they collected 34 eggs (though no actual symptoms of OHSS) Thankfully 26 were mature and 14 fertilised (all frozen day 1). They said I could continue FET in my August cycle but on initial scan had a haemorragic cyst so delayed for another cycle. So now starting again... have successfully down regged on Prostap .. yep night sweats +++ and started on Progynova yesterday. Aiming for embryo transfer 26th Sept (hoping they survive thaw). Was coping really well, pretending all this was normal, no big deal, working as normal.. tonight.... tears+++ presume this is just hormonal as it's definitely not like me? Hence registering.

Emma, I kept up with your cycle in June/July as you were similar timing to me. Really sorry about your loss, hoping you are lucky this time round, you have certainly been thorough the mill with our ectopics etc.

Sorry, not got to grips with smilies, signature etc. but will try to make an effort and hope i can provide some support as well receiving.

Here's to trying...

Dez


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 

i just want to say all the best with yr FET"S as you can see my daughter was born thro a fet just keep yr chins up and bear and grin it and stay poss really hope u get yr dreams as i can see youz have been thro alot ive been thro alot but persistance pays      all the best hunnys 

MAY YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE  

LOVE NIKKI XX


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Can I join you?  I'm just in the process of downregging to hopefully have my FET on around 9 Oct.  I was blessed with a lovely daughter from my 1st ICSI, and have 2 blastocysts frozen (frozen on day 6).  With only 2 we don't have any margin for error, so I'm really nervous they won't defrost OK...

Emma - so sorry to hear about your m/cs   , but so glad that you feel more confident now that the consultant is investigating your immunity issues.  Really hope and pray that they sort it out this cycle...

Helen - I'm in a similar position to you in that we have to travel abroad for tx, but in our case we have to travel back from Venezuela to the UK, which is where our frosties are.  When in your treatment do your clinic advise you to travel?  And when do they say you can fly back home after tx?

Noodle - so sorry to hear about your m/c too.  Praying that this cycle will be the one for you...

Dez - OMG - 34 eggs!  Amazing that you had no OHSS symptoms!  I had OHSS with 20 eggs, but it only developed after I became pg with my lovely daughter, so it was worth putting up with (even though I had to spend 10 days in hospital - at least it made the 2WW very easy, as I had a blood test each day and the positives kept getting gradually stronger and stronger, so I didn't have to do a dreaded home pregnancy test).  I'm on Prostap too.  I started it on Saturday, and have been feeling  v tired and gloomy.  I hadn't realised that night sweats were another side-effect (the list of side-effects is so long I didn't take them all in...), but I've certainly felt pretty sweaty on and off.  How long did it take for AF to arrive after your Prostap injection?  And how long before they gave you the OK to start Progynova.  My clinic said it would  be about 18 days to tx after starting Progynova, so sounds like they leave it a bit longer than your clinic.  I wonder why that is..

Look forward to getting to know you all a bit better. Hope we can support oneanother through tx.

love

BlueSoo


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi, BlueSoo-- Are you currently in Venezuela? How on earth are you managing tx? 

At least i only live 20mins from my clinic!  It's good to know that ICSI can work-- reaching 38 I'm starting to think time is running short.  I had prostap on CD 21 (29th Aug) and had bleed as usual on CD28.  I had headaches most afternoons (resolved by paracetamol and fluids), tired ++ in afternoons and bad night sweats.  Need to push hubby over to get out of damp patch in bed. He thought I was  'softer' than normal and quite liked my mood (I must normally be a hard nosed witch- must check that out)(I had no symptoms with Buserilin on fresh cycle) Had down reg scan 2 weeks after prostap (12 sept) and started Progynova same day (though struggling to remember to take three times a day... much easier to remember 1 injection). Need to increase to 4 x daily from next tues, then scan next thurs.  Just a bit concerned about amout of meds as apparently need to take for 12 weeks if BFP (hopefully) whereas only 2 weeks for fresh cycle. (i'm a bit rubbish at remembering as you've probably guessed and not looking forward to 'messy' pessaries - would much prefer quick injections). I was the same at school-- would rather have quick 'caning' than prolonged 'detention'-- though usually ended up in detention-- story of my life!  When are you expecting embryo transfer?-- good for you you've got blastocysts- I've heard these are much more successsful. As my embies were frozen on day1 we have no idea what quality they are. Although with 14, I feel like I've got two sets of the 7 drwarfs. (as long as they don't defrost grumpy or dopey we'll be ok!)

Helen-- I think you are one day ahead of me, but also have to go abroad for treatment? How are you managing?  Do you go ahead a week in advance to get scans etc? or do you have scans here?

Looking forward to getting to know you all,

Dez


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Noodle-Good luck today with your cons appt lets hope you can get started october   yes im paying for tx im with the woking nuffield they are really good and have looked after me the consultant there even watched over my nhs op to remove my ectopic, so i really appreciated that  I love in Ewell near Epsom in Surrey where are you   good luck today cant wait to hear how you got on..im nosey too  

Dez-Thanks honey  wow your already under way with tx keeping everything crossed that you get your sticky BFP!!!    hopefully the night sweats will be worth it 

Nikki-Thanks for that its nice to see a success story with f/e/t what with the success rates of only 16% it makes you wonder  

Bluesoo-Good luck with the d/r hope your last 2    make it im sure they will and keeping everything crossed you get your 2nd BFP!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I had my FET consultation today (I go to the same Clinic as Noodle) and Im doing FET soon too - downregging from CD20 (2nd Oct). Can I join?

Emma - I've been through some of what you have in that my last IVF cycle ended up EP and I lost a tube (as well as the pregnancy of course). I think you must be very strong to keep going after losing both like that. So harsh. 

Dez - At my apt today, the Dr said I would have to take those pills too - three a day for (hopefully up to 10 weeks) - that's a lot of pills 

My background: Met DH when I was 17 (he was 16) and have been together over 11 years now. Marrued 7 years and TTC for 4.5yrs. Have done 4 IUI's, 2 IVF's and 1 FET - all BFN appart from my last IVF which resulted in an Ectopic PG at 6w5d. That was nearly a year ago and Im now ready to get back on the tx rollercoaster and get started.
We have moved clinic's from Barts in London to the local BMI clinic (Eastbourne) as that is much closer to home for us. Had our first visit there today and were both impressed.

We have agreed to try blasts this time - and will defrost all 8 embies in the hope of getting two good blasts. I know we risk losing some but this will be survival of the fittest and give us our best chance.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ky-g- sorry for your ectopic honey, i know its awful that was my 3rd and i dont think my stump could stand it and it ruptured luckily the other bubs was ok up until 9wks anyway  im not strong honey i just want a baby and im not letting this beat me   
Hoping you get a bfp and im sure you will get some good blasts honey   good job you have moved clinics too as you dont need the stress of commuting with ivf   good luck only a little while till the 2nd oct not long at all


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you ?  I am due to start meds for my first FET (have two frosties from my second ICSI) next Tuesday.  Dh and I have been waiting for the green light since our last failed ICSI in March of this year and after numerous delays for various reasons we are now finally in the starting blocks.

You all have such moving stories and I wish for all of us that this time around will be the one    

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

Good news that your finally starting, bet you cant wait, hopefully we will all have good news for xmas


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Yep, I'm happy to be able to start tx again.  The wait is so hard.  My clinic closed for the whole of August so after being delayed due to our holiday we then were delayed again.  But thats behind us now and we are ready to go for it.

You're right about Xmas, I'll be keeping everything crossed for us all.

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma

That must of been a nightmare...as you say your ready to start now and hopefully this will be the only time you will need it   

Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Emma,

Hope so.  For now we are both concentrating on staying positive and I have been having acupucnture too, maybe that will make the difference.

Before we started tx I don't think I really understood how difficult it was going to be.  Thank goodness for FF and ladies like yourself who take the time to post notes of encouragement.  I wish you all the best for your next cycle  

Emma...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Emma  

I had acup last time and i believe it helped me soooo much  i carried on going after too so hopefully it will help again   
FF is a god send definatly, especially through the 2ww  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Emma,

Good to hear encouraging things about acu.  I've had three sessions so far with my next one tomorrow.  I already feel as if it is helping.  I find it really relaxing and wish I had tried it before (was always bit a nervous as I'm not good with needles).  If it can give me that little "extra" then it's well worth it.

I'm a so glad to have the support system of FF this time round.  I only discovered the site a few months ago so struggled through my two ICSI on my own ("support system" seems to be a phrase that is inexistant here in France).  It is an unmeasurable help knowing that i can go online and be amongst people who understand.  I am hoping that the 2ww won't be as awful as the first 2 times.  Unfortunately I was never blessed with the virtue of patience !!

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma

Didnt realise you were in France!!   are you English and moved over there for work ?
Yes acup is relaxing i too have a fear of needles but read Zita wests book and realised they are only fine. and thought sod it if it helps i will try anything..took me 3 goes before i saw any benefits ie, a/f on time, not painful and not as heavy, also when i had my last ectopic my ivf cons told me the endometrisis i had was gone    so it must be doing something right 
It must of been hell going through icsi with out FF, i cant imagine, as you dont realise that all the pains are not always a bad thing 
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Emma  (this is a bit weird.....like talking to myself......but not... )

Yep, I'm here in not so sunny France.  I am english but DH is French and after several years together in the uk we decided to take the plunge and move across the channel.  Have been safely installed here now since 2001 and couldn't ever imagine moving back to England.

Mind you coping with tx away from family and old friends has at times been difficult.  Thank god for telephone and internet and Zita West. I have found her book invaluable too, and like you, it's partly thanks to her that I took the plunge with acu.  The more I read up about it and read the stories here the more I am convinced that it can definitely help.  It has already helped get my cycle back to 28 days.

emma..x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma ( i know its weird)  

Where in France are you we have friends in Toulouse, was meant to be going to there wedding this weekend but with losing the babies i cant face it


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Emma,

We live near Angers in the Loire Valley.  We are about an hour from the coast and are five minutes from the Loire River surrounded by the vines of the Anjou Wine region.  It is a lovely place and really feels like home to us both now.

I have never been to Toulouse but my dh's cousin lives there and apparently it is a very beautiful city.  I can understand that you don't feel like making the trip right now.  Maybe thats something you and your dh can do when you both begin to feel less raw.  You have had a terrible loss. 

It is nice to have friends abroad isn't it.  Our house seems to have a constant stream of visitors during the summer months and it's nice to know we always have plenty of offers of places to stay when we go back to the uk.

With Ryanair cheap flights and the channel tunnel it is so easy now to hop back and forth.  

Emma..x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma

It sounds lovely where you are would love to move abroad , french was never my favourite subject at school  yeah we will probably go and see them soon after the wedding, they are getting married in a castle not far from Toulouse.
its very easy to get to France, so im not surprised you get a lot of visitors, hope its nothing to do with the vineyards


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Emma,

I struggled with French at school too.  My french teacher would probably wet herself laughing if she knew where I lived now.  Whilst doing my GCSE's I even had to have extra classes to get me through the exams !!  

I like to think that family and friends come to see me and my lovely dh but it is true that the local vineyard visit always seems to be on their "things to do" list !!

If you were ever to take the plunge to live abroad I'm sure you'd love it.  There is of course a period of adjustment but we are both very glad to have made the decision.  The rest of my close family have left england also over the last couple of years so we are now scattered around the globe.

Never would have imagined leaving England before I got married but then I suppose a lot of things change when we meet the man of our dreams !

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just noticed a girl on my cycle buddies thread found out she was having 1 bubs then a few weeks later twins then after her 8 week scan she went for another one today at 9weeks and the smaller bubs split into 2 so having triplets    imagine that


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG - Triplets! That would be more than I could handle. The consultant today said blasts carry a higher risk of splitting into identical twins but I would have thought it would be much earlier in the process than 8 weeks, one must have been hiding behind the other! Imagine if both blasts split!!! Actually, let's not for now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ky-g-  yeah lets not imagine just yet...what a nightmare i would love twins but triplets


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

How are you all doing?

I had my consultation today for FET & It looks like I can start when AF shows  
Which should be in a few weeks......
I just have the big decision now of how many embies I want thawed out  
To be honest I really have no idea at this moment in time..... I guess I will have to make my mind up sometime though.
I really hate decisions like that, especially when it could be a wrong move & end up costing you more money??

Anyway girls, take care, will catch up soon

noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky (noodle) - As we are doing blast, we are going to do all 8 embies. I think if you are doing a day 2 transfer you might just do 3 and then you will have 3 left for a second go, should you need it (hopefully not though of course hon)! DH wanted to give it our best shot and I'm happy to do that if it means I have the best two I could possibly get.


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Just noticed a girl on my cycle buddies thread found out she was having 1 bubs then a few weeks later twins then after her 8 week scan she went for another one today at 9weeks and the smaller bubs split into 2 so having triplets    imagine that


Wow, Incredible   
Imagine the shock !!!!! Good luck to her and her dh !!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Noodle-Well done thats great news  you should be starting about the same time as me, waiting for a/f to start probably last week of sept 
I would say have 2/3 thawed it depends on the quality surely the clinic should of advised 

Emma-How is france today 

Ky-g-How are you this morning 

Hope your all looking forward to the weekend


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Good Morning to you.  Well here in France it's cloudy, windy and drizzling (woke up thinking I'd been transported back to the uk in the night !!).  I think that the summer is definitely over.

Never mind at least its the weekend.  Hope all you ladies have a good one.

Take care

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont worry Emma, it was raining here this morning too   but has brightened up now.
Had to take my cats to the vet this morning to have some teeth removed £300   if you dont mind!!!
Will be making them get part time jobs i think   

Anything nice planned this weekend girls??


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma(74) My cats needed dental work a couple of months ago too, £350 there - definately in the wrong job, me!
Had a good day - actually met Nicky (noodle) for lunch. We met through the site about a year ago but found out we live near each other and we used to go to primary school together. Small world! 

Emma(49) We started off crappy here too, but it got nicer as the day went on.

Spoke to Barts today and moving the embies and need to run it past DH but will probably move them ourselves as the courier price will be pretty high (clinic thinks around £150-200) - would rather save that money towards the treatment. Apparently taking them to Blast will cost more so that would be better spent there.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

Ky-g-Blimey thats a lot of money to move the embies your right i would do it myself too  yeah i think our clinic charges £525 to take embies to blast  
Yeap the bill for my cats came to £350 and have to take them back in 2 weeks for check up
Henrys face is all swollen on one side as had some moleurs out bless him 
Glad you had a nice lunch with noodle you lucky things  
have a lovely weekend all
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Emma,  Your poor cat, sounds like he is really suffering. Do cats often have to have teeth out?  It must be a delicate operation, sounds like it costs a fortune.  Will it take him long to recover?

Ky-G  I agree with Emma, definitely sounds like a good idea to move your embies yourself.  I can't get over the prices it all costs  

Hope you girls have got good weekends planned.  I'm off shortly for a bit of retail therapy.  

Take care

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-Enjoy your retail therapy  yeah cats do have probs with teeth as they dont like having them brushed  so thats all three now that have had them done, my little one had hers out last year he will be fine in a couple of days i just have to make sure he has his antibiotics and keep him eating soft food love him  

Enjoy your weekend
Emmaxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning Emma!

Just wanted to drop in and say hello. I'm having my frozen peas put in this month!!!!

Fingers crossed for all of us 

Tina xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow this thread has moved with speed... not sure I'll be able to keep up but will try.

Also good to have round the globe input. We might be in different parts of the world but the issues and problems are the same (even for cats!) 

Congrats to Noodle, Emma49 and Tina on also being given the go-ahead to start treatment this month..Good luck to all. Having things delayed is sooo frustrating, especially if you are as impatient as me. I seem to have spent the past year wishing my life away to crack on with treatment.

In relation to defrosting, my clinic don't do Blasts so we've decided to defrost 4 this time (leaving 10 for another couple of goes if needed) and use the best two if they survive.  Hopefully it won't be twins or more (  ). We are going to America next July as my DH has a job over there starting Aug 1st.. I won't know anyone and if this works our baby will only be one month old.. I think i'll struggle with 1 let alone 2 (or more!!!!)

Hope you all enjoy the weekend. Weather here in the North is looking quite bright. (Thought the world was about to end on Thurs afternoon with the tornado). I intend to have several (large) glasses of wine this evening-- I figured if my frosties are still in the freezer, it can't do them any harm, so I'm making the most of it. And also intend to have some very stinky cheese and seafood before those pleasures are also removed.(hopefully)

Emma - retail therapy? what are you buying?  Is anyone else in the quandry about buying autumn clothes? I'm in desparate need of new work clothes but keep thinking if this works nothing will fit. Have bought a couple of cross-over dresses with the hope that I'll be able to let them out a bit if I'm pregnant, or just get fat from eating too much.. oestrogen makes me so hungry.. and scatter brained!  Couldn't remember which car park I left my car in yesterday,  then was in petrol station paying when my bag knocked off entire box of chewing gum at the front of the till.. when I bent down to pick them up, I dropped my bag and the entire contents spilled out also. Driving home I hit a brick on my drive (keeps the gates open) and slashed my tire! Doh! I'm blaming the hormones- hope it wears off soon.

Anyway I'll stop blabbering about rubbish now... sorry If I've missed anyone out (it's my cotton wool brains).

Take care,

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Dareeka

This thread is moving quick  
Wow your brave moving to the usa where abouts are you going im sure you will meet people pretty quickly  I wasnt aware of a tornado  were you affected by it  
Well regarding clothes i need new work suits etc, but when i started my tx in june i thought i wont and when i got pg i put on nearly a stone with all the food i was eating and just put elastic bands around the button which was ok if you wore a long top or the jacket over it  think i will wait and see, will obviously by myself a few winter bits jumpers etc but hoping we will all be popping out of our clothes by xmas   
Teenasparkle-Well done honey good luck with this tx hopefully this will be the one for you   
Good luck with your tx
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Thankfully our house was ok, but a couple of miles away there was quite a bit of structural damage. The M62 was closed due to an accident and flooding. It took me 2 1/2 hrs to get home (just 20 miles). 

We're moving to michigan, but only for 1 year, then we'll be back. I'm sure having a baby will be good for getting to know people, but I wouldn't want to be the poor person on the flight near us! At least we won't need to buy loads of stuff here if little one is only a few weeks old (or do a nursery). I'm told stuff in the US is much cheaper also. I'm quite excited really as I have already negotiated a career break which would be unpaid, but if I manage to get pregnant, hopefully some of the time off we be covered by maternity pay.

I agree with you about clothes, I put on weight with my treatment in June (though didn't even get to e/t)- just greedy and reluctant to go to gym. ( I think paying membership should be enough to keep the weight off without actually having to go and break into a sweat!).  I have a wedding to go to in Dec so don't want to get anythin just yet as, (fingers crossed) I'll have huge boobs by then (but we'll all obviously have put no weight on our bumms!  )

Well I'm off to waitrose to by some lovely food that will be contraband in a couple of weeks,

Take care and    to all,

Dez


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

So much for my retail therapy.  I'm not sure how I managed it but only seemed to come back with two new pillows and a table cloth   I did have something a bit more wearable in mind when I left home but things just didn't seem to work out that way.  It was dealing with Saturday crowds that did it, just can't think straight when the world and his wife are in the same shop as me  .

Quite glad to be back home actually for a cuppa and a biccie.

Dereeka,  sounds like you have got a busy time coming up.  Off to the states....wow !!!

Good luck to all you girls just about to start tx     

Take care all

Emma.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-  its always the way you plan on what you want to buy but never come back with what you wanted  i know i hate saturday shopping too many people for my liking 
Glad you came home for a good old english cuppa 


Derreka-Blimey the tornado did cause some chaos then  glad your house missed it though  as Emma says you have a busy old year a head i take my hat off to you  yes goods in the US are a lot cheaper, we have been shopping to New York a couple of times the 1st time came back with loads took a £1000 each to spend i only managed to spend £700 couldnt possibly think of anything else i wanted  the 2nd time i had the same as Emma49 went there and came back with a pair of rayban's and some baby gap vests for my friends unborn baby they were only £8 for 3 vests   bargain what you need to do is go to the outlets over there we normally spend the day there as there is sooooo much to see 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Great Idea for this thread.

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing in with you all? thanks Dez for pointing me this way. I am due to have Medicated FET in 7 weeks. So I should be down regging in 4 weeks. I think some of you are alot sooner than me, but would love to stick around as you sound like fun. Good luck everyone.

Backgroup on me: I have been married for nearly 3 years. TTC pretty much straight away. Had ICSI at Guys Hospital this year. Unfortunately it was a BFN even though Embies were good quality. Hospital was surprised too. I was a nervous wreck in 2ww and thought that i needed to relax more straight after ET. I.E. got up and walked out of the hospital, battled traffic to Accupuncturist, then went out to lunch, then walked around shops on very hot day. Next time after ET straight home I think! 3 embies left will defrost all. Please 2 survive and do your thing. Life would be so good. 

I am currently 5 weeks through an 8 week break off work. So GOOD! Needed time out and so now I am a Lady of Leisure. However going back to work is starting to worry me all ready. Maybe time for a career change been with same job 8 years ekkk!
I love animals and originally came from a farm so I had everything from a horse to a pet duck. Now we live in a flat and we can't get a dog (I want another Boxer - substitute for baby. Very naughty baby no doubt) Actually if there was a website for people who can't have dogs I would be on that too!   
I have also hit the gym while off work and am loving yoga! Oh and I managed to touch my toes yesterday without bending my legs! Haven't done that in a few years.  


Wishing you all the best of luck.   

xx Charlie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Welcome honey 

Cor i wish i could of had 8 weeks of work, hopefully your not getting too bored 
Good luck honey for this tx i think everyone is starting before me   im looking to start around mid oct you will probably be on the 2ww by then  
You sound like me with the job although i have only been there 5years but just like many on here would i want to be on maternity leave  
Hopefully we will be looking to go on maternity leave next year  
Good luck 
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Morning all. Hope you are enjoying the lovely weather-- have been out for long walk with DH and stopped at greasy spoon for great breakfast, then home to read the papers-- this is what life's all about (I suspect it will all change with a small person to consider, still great, but different)

Emma, sorry about your retail therapy-- I know exactly what you mean about Saturday crowds. I can't bear it either. They are such f***wits in car parks also.

Charlie- I'm with you on the 'can't even have a dog' club.  I would love a dog but with both of us working full time it's just not fair. Thankfully we get to foster several as we often borrow our friend's for the weekend and have just looked after a 14 wk puppy while another set of friends went away for the weekend. So we get the good stuff without being completely tied all the time. Good for you on getting time off work.. I'm sat here procrastinating as I really should be doing a report for tomorrow.. it's just not as entertaining as chatting to all of you-- thinking about cycles etc.. is much preferable to work.

Well hopefully, my lovely meal last night and my naughty breakfast will aid the thickening of my lining to create a lovely comfy home for my frosties. Scan on Thurs so we'll see.

Must keep taking the drugs.... 

  to all,

Dez


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.  Here in France the sun has finally decided to come out again so I'm off for a jolly jaunt down by the river with the pooches.  After that we'll all be cream crackered and can relax for a nice cosy Sunday evening with dh. 

With anyluck I might even get him to do the dinner !!!

Take care ladies, big hugs all round...... 

Emma..x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-Enjoy your walk with the pooches, good luck with d/h making dinner  

Dareeka-Good luck with the scan on thurs im sure your lining will be fine   mmmmm a greasy spoon brekkie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok, and getting into being back at the working house  

Speak to you all soon 
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Evening all-- yes very much back at the work house!! left home at 7:30 this am and got home at 8:15 pm-- knackered. Thankfully there's left overovers from yesterday's roast for tea. How is everyone doing with e/c, scans etc??

Dezx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry I haven't been posting for a few days, I hope you are all well?

I had my consultation on Thursday & looks like I will be starting my FET cycle on cd2 of my next af   I am expecting it within 7-10 days time, so not long at all! Although I must say I am pretty dam nervous  
Hopefully I will get the drugs sorted in time cos knowing my luck af will probably come early this time    (just to let you know that it has never been early in my life)! But hey first time for everything    Oh well if I dont get the drugs in time, I will just be put back a month........

Hope to catch up with you all soon, take care all

noods xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Dereeka-Blimey what a long old day, hopefully this time next year you will be on maternity leave   

Noodle-Not long now then   hopefully a/f will be bang on time  
looks like i will be the last one to start   not sure when a/f will come, noodles or anyone else, i had an erpc 2 weeks today, does anyone know when a/f should turn up and can it be early as over the weekend and today have had spotting and ovary twinges   not sure what to think 

Take care all
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Emma + Noodle - Hope af turns up some time soon for you both...   

I start my injections tonight....hoorah....then echo and bloods Saturday morning. Can't quite believe the wait is finally over.  It's only been five months since my last ICSI but it feels like an eternity.

Hope you all have a good day, take care  

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma

Good luck with the jabs honey  
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma.

     

By the way, hope your cat is feeling better.

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Emma

Yeah he is bless him his face is starting to go back to normal now.....still being a little sod though  

Emmaxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone! 

Can I join in please?!!! I was due to start unmedicated FET this month but got told this morning that I'm now having to go medicated and had my first syarnel sniff!!

As a result I know nothing about what happens next as no ones told me and I've got my appointment next Tuesday so I'm very confused and scared.

Good luck to all of you - Christmas is a good time to announce a pregnancy! (do you think that would be enough of a present for grandparents to be?!!)

Tina x


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Tina,

Welcome, welcome, welcome

Try not to be too worried about your tx.  I'm sure it will be fine and your cons will explain all at your appointment.  I'm not "sniffing" I've just got injections so I can't offer you much advice except try to stay positive and calm (I know, easier said than done!!) And don't forget, FF is here whenever you need it.

You are right about Christmas.  With a BFP I'd feel as though all my Christmas's had come at once.

Good Luck and take care....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Hi ya honey   good luck, i have never sniffed either always had the jabs  
Im sure you will be fine  

Emma-Yeap, totally agree a Bfp before xmas would be the best present ever


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey again! Now I'm even more confused!!!!!! Help!!!

All I've been told is sniff for 2 weeks and i've got no idea what happens after that. See what I don't get is during cycle monitoring last month I got my LH surge, the scan looked fine and I got told I ovulated and then today I get told that from the blood test things didn't look good.........what does that mean! I can't wait till Tuesday to be told - ideas anyone........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Did your clinic not give you a tx plan   that will have all your dates etc on it, i would call the clinic


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I get told nothing till next Tuesday! I kid you not!

Last cycle I was being mointored and thought they'd explain things - all they said was that because I was regular I would be unmedicated and to call on the first day of my period. Now I hear this........now you can see why I'm confused! I asked them to explain but they won't tell me anything until I see them.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-What a nightmare  try posting a new post on this thread, as someone else maybe able to help you....i have never had f/e/t this will be my first time, and mine will be medicated and i will be getting a tx plan...sorry


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Tina, welcome to the thread!!

Dont worry about anything hunni, I sniffed ivf 1 & 2, 1st time I sniffed synarel & 2nd time was suprecur(same sort of thing) You sniff for 2 weeks to down regulate your body so you will probably get af (period) about 7-9 days after you start sniffing, you will also get hot flushes & few headaches(quite normal with sniffing). Are you sniffing up both nostrals twice a day?

noodle xxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Noodle!

yep, twice a day same as for IVF.......so how come I'd be getting AF on day 7-9? I'm v confused!! What happens after the 2 weeks of sniffing? when are the frozen peas going in........?? I understoood the natural one when I was meant to have that!

Txx


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone, can I join too?!  

I am starting second FET.  I have always been told that as I have a regular cycle that I would be able to have unmedicated treatment, so this is what we have started to do.  I went for bloods every morning waiting for my LH surge to come but it never came!  I went every morning for two weeks and they told me that my bloods weren't looking good and a couple of days later they told me that my only option is to switch to a medicated cycle.  I start down reg tonight with jabs for about two weeks.  I go back for a blood test to check that my hormone levels are low enough i.e. that the jabs have worked.  I then start HRT tablets for about a week and then if bloods and scan show I am ready then I have my embies put back in.  Oh yes and I forgot the best bit - when HRT tablets start so do pessaries and they continue until outcome is known  

Tina - not sure if this is any help but I have never had any problems with my LH levels before.  I have always had regular periods and every test I have had shows that my body is performing okay every month!  No one can tell me why I haven't surged this time maybe it was just one of those things as some months you just don't ovulate.  For me personally I have to travel about an hour and a half to the clinic and then go to work so after two weeks of doing this you can imagine how tired and stressed I felt so that might have contibuted to no surge who knows!  I am sure you will be absoloutly fine.  I had a scan on Sunday before I started my jabs tonight and everything was okay, so lack of surge does not mean anything is wrong honey.  Good luck x x 

Rhianna x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Rhianna-Welcome to the thread, good luck with your jabs   

I think im the last to be starting


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Sorry hunni I was getting a bit confused as you said in your post a medicated IVF   I'm assuming you meant medicated FET??

well I am having the off off jab from cd2 hunni, so it may differ abit, but in my notes it says  " approx 10-14 days after the jab I should get af, during af i will start taking the oestrogen tablets (2mg 3 times daily) to thicken up lining, once the lining is thick enough they will arrange for the transfer to be done 3-4 days after! An internal scan is preformed 10-14 days after taking the tablets so they can see if it thick enough!
Also 3-4 days before the transfer you will start taking your progesterone pesseries!
hope this has helped hunni

noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Noodle,

I'm going slightly mad - and can't even blame the drugs yet!

Also i feel like I know whats going on now!!! Hoorah! Thank you Rhianna, that made me feel slightly less odd!
Txx


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Actually Tina you made me feel a bit more 'normal' too!  I have been worried thinking omg my body has given up and stopped ovulating altogether!  But I am now sure it was a one off.  Going for my jab now eeeekk, I have been having hypnotherapy for first time this cycle and the woman told me when I was 'under' that the injections won't hurt, will soon find out..........

Rhianna x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Rhianna-Good luck


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd wish you all a "Happy Wednesday".  Hope you have a good day and the sun is out wherever you are.

Good luck to all those jabbing and sniffing !!

Take care      

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Happy wednesday to you too  
Well the sun is shining here and tomorrow its meant to be 27 degree's   wont last though..only the day  
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Wednesday to all of you too   

Welcome Tina and Rhianna and good luck with your cycles. I'm sorry I don't get chance to post as often as others, as I'm not often around a computer during the day, but am thinking about you all. (Especially jealous of Emma in France - sounds idillic)

With my cycle I was down-regged with Prostap (just one injection) then scanned 2 weeks later - bloods. Then started on progynova (oestrogen) for 10days-- scan tomorrow- not sure what day the pessaries will start, but have been told if it's a positive outcome I'll be on the tabs and pessaries til week 14.   Is this similar to everyone else??

Anyway, just wanted to say 'hi' and send   

Am off for acupunture now.

Best Wishes,

Dez


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

HAPPY WEDNESDAY!  Just had my second jab - not too bad, in fact it is a vast improvement on the last two times so maybe this hypnotherapy is working!  Don't know about having to take pessaries and tabs until week 14 Dez but I have had a load delivered so maybe that is the case.  I've only started down-regging yesterday so when I go for my bloods in about two weeks they will give me a schedule of tabs etc to take then.  I haven't done medicated FET before so not sure.  I know that in my ICSI cycles they did say something about still taking the pessaries until week 12 I think uugghh  

I've felt really rough today after my first buserelin jab.  Felt like I was v hungover (I wish!), and felt constantly sick all day.  I remember I was the same last times and it it okay after a few days as my body gets used to it.  Anyone else out there the same or is it just me being a hypochondriac?!!!

Take care everyone  
Rhianna x x


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

I was ok initially with buserilin - in fact I thought it wasn't working. Then about day 8 of jabs I started with night sweats and hot flushes and afternoon fatigue.... Oh the joys!!  Still it's good to be on a cycle- at least I feel as if i'm doing something and I'm choosing to do it-- so that makes me positive.  Does that make sense?? or am I really loosing it 

Dez


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Dereeka-How was your acupuncture?? had mine tonight too  i have to take the botty bullets from just before the embies go in until wk 12 if i get pg  
The bureslin is awful your right day 8-10 i get ratty emotional   all sorts..hopefully it will all be worth it though 

Rhianna-Drinking lots of water helps honey around 2-2.5l per day should help flush it round your body properly and keep you hydrated

Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Emma- My acupuncture was lovely. I went in kind of manic (must be the oestrogen) and came out really calm and sleepy. He asked me if I was having vivid dreams- which was wierd coz I really am- dreamt hubby was abducted by aliens the other night (long story- won't bore you). And the night before had big 'o' in sleep- never had that before   Not sure how he knew, but said I was hyper stimulated. (So hopefully my lining is too).  How was your acupuncture??

P.S. How do you manange to keep up with the threads (are you on cycle buddies also?). You really are a brick, and great F.F.  You deserve a good outcome this time.

Cheers,

Dez


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh thanks Dereeka you made me all   now   

I had the big 'O' dream when i got my BFP so it must be something to be with over stimulation...who was it with d/h or someone else   glad you felt calmer after the acup its good isnt it 
Mine was fine thanks more painful today though when the needles went in   but she just said my body is sensitive at the moment   
Im on here every day im an FF addict cant help it..im on the bonfire babes thread but cant keep up with it to be honest  which one are you on

Thanks for the kind words   we all deserve and will get   outcomes honey..stay  
Emmaxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls!! (Or should I say "Happy Wednesday")  

What another nice day it has been today, I really wish that I wasn't working tomorrow as its going to be quite toastie  

How are we all doing tonight?

Rhianna~ Hows the stabbing going hunni? They are not too bad are they? I did mine in my tummy, where you doing yours? I didnt really get any side effects from the buserelin, it was more the 1st time I sniffed synarel, my god the hot flushes were awful    The things we have to do   xx

Emma74 & emma 49 ~ Sorry girls, two emma's are confusing me   it doesn't take much lately    How are you both doing anyway? & I cant remember what stages you are both at? Could you remind me? xxx

dez ~ hi hunni how you doing tonight? Anything new? xxx

love noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Noodle

I know tomorrow is going to be rather hot phew!!!!!   thought i could do some sneaky sunbathing at home, but im out with my boss tomorrow 
I havent started yet hun, a/f should be here in 2/3 weeks time hopefully 2 weeks   
Looking into booking a few days away a beach holiday so i can chill before starting again 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just been catching up on your posts from last night.  Impossible to get to the pc in my house in the evening as dh is almost always glued to it... 

Still, glad to hear you all had a "Happy Wednesday" and the sun is back today too...hoorah !!!!

Rhianna - Glad to hear the stabbing is getting easier.  This time I have chickened out and gone for the home nurse option.  She comes each night for the jab and it gives me the chance to chat to someone if I've got a question (a lot easier than trying to phone the clinic which is always engaged).

Dereeka - Hope your tx is going well.  I've become addicted to acu. too.  Here's praying it's going to make the differnce.  By the way, whats the big O dream ? (sorry if I'm being thick)

Noodle - Hope you have a good day at work and its not too hot !!!!!

Emma 74 - A quick beach holiday, you lucky thing.  Sounds like just the job before you start tx.

Sorry to anyone I've missed.  Take care all.

    

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Emma-The big O is the orgasm dream  


Have a nice day

Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Emma-The big O is the orgasm dream
> 
> ...


DOH !!!!! (feel a bit silly now, never mind, we learn something new every day !!!) 
   

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont worry Emma 

Im sure so many people ask the same thing


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone, reading your posts makes me laugh, it really does, it is just the tonic I need after coming home from another BAD day at the office.  I sit there thinking if only they knew what I am going through, I haven't told anyone this time!  How about you, do you tell work?  I have tried it both ways, first time I told no one and it was really really stressful because I was late getting in and taking loads of odd days off and I was getting a bit of stick for doing that and then the second ICSI we did I told everyone.  I thought that they would be more supportive and understand why I had to be off work at sometimes inconvenient times but what I actually found was yes they were supportive but they were really embarassed and didn't know what to say or talk to me about when I was around.  Which actually made me feel just as isolated as when I didn't tell!!  It's a hard one.

Anyway stop ranting Rhianna, I am having really bad hot flushes at the moment but feel loads better than I did yesterday.  Emma 74 - Thanks for the tip re drinking loads of water I actually did that yesterday and today I am feeling much much better.  

Noodle - I am stabbing in my legs.  I tried tummy last time but I don't know I wasn't that keen really.  It was just the thought of it I think and then the more I thought of it it just got more and more traumatic so I switched to legs and am sticking to legs this time!

Dez - never had the 'o' dream something to look forward to....... !

Emma 49 - Lucky you having a nurse come to you, my DH is doing mine and he is really really good.  Last time I did do one myself (!) it was okay but much prefer DH.

Anyway it's Friday tomorrow girls, thank god and it is forcasting a nice weekend.
Take care
Rhianna x x 

Emma 49 -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Rhianna-Glad the water helped honey


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooray it's Friday!!!--- Fish and Chips with Champagne for tea (last sneaky chance for a bit of bubble before my embies go back on Tues)

Hope everyone's feeling Friday too.

Emma74- I'm on the Autumn Angels (sept/Oct). Where are you planning to go for a break??  I love planning holidays-it's so therapeutic and is why I work so hard. We went to a lovely place in Majorca just before my treatment in June--so relaxing. Have also planned a weekend away in Nov and a short break just before Christmas to Prague. (Hopefully I'll be pregnant by then)

Emma49- I know what you mean about the computer. I don't get chance at work, and at home if DH is around, I'd rather be with him than glued to the sceen.

Rhinna- I can really sympathise with the hot flushes, but at least it's a good sign that the down-reg is working and they'll stop once you start your progynova (and you can look forward to very vivid dreams!!  )

Noodle-- How are you doing?? Where are you upto in tx?

Tina-- How are you? Any more news on your treatment plan?

To anyone I've missed  

Well good news from me-- (apart from nearly fainting at work yesterday afternoon- felt a proper Charlie ). I had my scan yesterday and my endometrium is 9mm (they want it over - so ready to go.. Start lovely pessaries x2 on Sat    and have to ring on Monday f0r a time on Tues for e/t. I'm taking Tues off work so I've got loads of work to do today as I've got to mail round stiff I would have taken to meetings on Tues, but it'll be worth it. Then back to work Wed.  Did any of you feel any different after e/t?? I've never got that far before.

Happy weekend to you all,

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-      well done honey 9mm is good so all seems to going well im really pleased and make the most of the bubbly tonight    

Im sure those little embies will be defrosting and getting stronger each day looking forward to snuggling in mummies tummy  Bet you cant wait 
Im going to Santa ponsa in majorca went there a few years ago its lovely and quiet and really pretty just hope the   is scorchio  be gutted if i get there and its   all week 
Were only going for 5 days, would rather still be pg but never mind as long as i am before xmas that will be fine.

Im busy at work too today as its my last day before hols, not going till tuesday but stuff do do at home on monday.

Have a lovely Friday everyone  
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Emma, we went to Port Andraitx just round the corner from Santa Ponsa -you'll have a great time. Never mind if it's   you'll have to stay in and have plenty  .  

And yes- I'm very excited. I've just suggested on my buddies thread that we should start a 'happy bank' so that when we feel good we can make a deposit for later collection when we are down. I'd be more than happy to share mine today, so I'll deposit 10 happy units. For some reason I feel      -- must be the drugs 

I'm going to grin at everyone today at work-- they'll wonder what I've been up to  

Wishing everyone a good weekend,

Dezx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Dereeka - CONGRATULATIONS       sounds like your tx is going really well.  Enjoy your champagne, you deserve it !!

Emma 74 - Wishing you a lovely holiday..  What a great way to prepare for tx.

Rihanna - Hope your feeling better today and the hot flushes have calmed a little.

Hi to Noodle and Tina and anyone I've missed.  Have a great Friday and an even better weekend.

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-   cheeky   Wow you are happy   it cant be the drugs if so send some over my way  
Have a good weekend  


Emma-Thanks hun   

Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend, apart from Dez who will be   tonight


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Emma 74-- Where are you now in your treatment? Am I right in thinking you're down-regging?? Hope it's going ok.  

Do you have to travel far to your clinic in France? How long have you lived there? Is the way of life very different  (Sorry if you've already said) I've been on holiday a couple of times to La Rochelle and it seems lovely.

I'm just being very naughty- should be at work but am getting addicted to F.F. (I'm flexi, so they won't know I'm missing) but will have a lot of catching up to do over the weekend if I don't log-off soon, but hey-ho it'll get done on time- it always does in the end.

Dez


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Emma and Emma- have just realised have asked Emma 74 all about France, when you live in England, but are going to Majorca on holiday. And you're not starting treatment for a couple of weeks yet-- Doh!!  

Anyway Emma 49-- Where are you in treatment and how is france??

Emma 74-- at least the hand-luggage restrictions are better at the airports now, so security shouldn't be such a nightmare. Where are you flying from?

Sorry for the muddle girls,

Dez


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all and happy Friday everyone!!!

My computer is rubbish and for some reason doesn't let me get past the home page which is why I've been a bit quiet.......

Hope your all ok - I can't risk looking at all the posts in case this thing crashes on me!! I'm not so worried about not know what happens next but would really like an idea of what day the snowies bo back in (I'm day 4 today) any ideas or does it really vary with everyone?

I also wondered is anyone doing anything differently this time (I mean stupid things......) I've decided to eat wheat (they're still deciding if I'm coeliac and so during IVF I had no gluten) and I'm not having tampazipam when the frosties go in......any other ideas

Love to you all and enjoy the rain,
Txx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Tina, Are you still down-reg?  I down-regged for 2 weeks, then progynova for 2weeks (with scan at 10days), then e/t (next Tues), then 2ww so full cycle 6 weeks. I'm pretty sure it's different for everyone though depending on scan results etc...    Hope this helps,

Hope you are doing ok and not getting too many side effects,

Dezx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-You sure you havent been    all ready  
Im waiting for a/f honey probably another week or two yet  
Im flying from Gatwick, 
And yes FF is addictive i am sitting here havent done much either yet  

Hi Tina, nice to have you back   think Dez has answered your question


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

No Emma, not had a drop since last weekend.. I said -it's the hormones. It's good fun tho, coz I'm normally such a sensible girl and very serious at work, and not at all scatter brained-- so everyone is really not sure what's going on, or how to take me.    Keeps them on their toes though 

Dez


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just reading your posts re. tx.  Your cycles seem a lot longer than mine.  I've got Fostimon injections for four days then echo and bloods (tomorrow am) then hormone injection (i forget the name of it) then transfer just after (if the frosties are ok).  Maybe things are handled differently here in France or maybe it is just that all tx is "made to measure".  Getting a bit paranoid now...  

You guys seem to be much better informed of all the details of your tx then we do.  At my clinic all the staff are very friendly and are willing to offer their support and say things like "anything you want to chat about just call" or "there is always someone here if you have any worries", but the reality is that they are so busy it is not always easy to get to talk at depth with them.  Thank goodness you ladies are out there.  I can't believe I survived so long without you all.

Emma 74 - Hope you have a wonderful time away.  A bit of sunshine and relaxation at the end of the summer when everyone else has gone back to work, you lucky thing..  

Dereeka - The meds are really kicking in then...    .  I'm living Angers, in the Loire Valley and love it here.  We used to live in Cognac, an hour or so from La Rochelle and still visit from time to time.  Life here is quiet, peaceful and generally slow moving.  A real contrast from the SE of England where we used to live.  The great thing is with cheap flights available from just about anywhere now I can pop back to old blighty to see friends when I have the time (I get the best of both worlds !!).

Tina - Keeping things crossed for you hunni, hope you can have your transfer soon.   

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-Thanks honey, cant wait   i think all countries are different to be honest honey just luck of the draw 

Dez-Hope your behaving this afternoon   

Have a lovely weekend all
Emmaxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Behaving-- me?? Always.    Anyway, a close colleague confided in me today that she is 8 weeks pregnant,has been trying 3 months. (if only she new the half! ) I'm really pleased for her though, she is a great girl, so hopefully I'll be joining her soon and there'll be two of us off next summer.

Emma 49- I'm very jealous of your French living-- good food and wine, and an afternoon nap!! (I hope I got the right Emma this time)

To everyone else, have a happy weekend- I'm off to open the Moet-- DH has gone for fish and chips.

Lots of love

Dez x


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Just to wish everyone a very happy weekend! 

I can't believe how long the cycle is!!! I just want my snowies in!!! I thought it would be just over 2 weeks! Oh well......

This computer still keeps going on me - I hate technology!!!!

Love to you all,

Txx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing? Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend then?

I'm still waiting for the old    to show before I can get started with anything, its a pain in the butt  
i am on cd34 & still waiting      Mind you, its not that unusual for me to be waiting, my cycle's are normally long ones    Doesn't really help though when you are waiting to start something!!

Hello emma & emma ~ How are you both doing? Anything new to report? xx

Dez ~ thats great news hunni that your lining is thick enough to have your ice babies transferred, good luck with it all hun x

Rhianna ~ Hows it all going hunni? Still having the hot flushes? x

Tina ~ how you doing sweetie? Hope all is well? xx

Well girls thats it from me tonight, I will catch up with you all soon, take care all
noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG - I don't know if I can keep up, there are so many posts!!!!! 

Tina (Hi) - Im doing it differently this cycle in that it's medicated. I've done a natural FET before. Other than that, I cant think what I might try. Did acupuncture (BFN), worked (BFN), stayed home (BFN), aspirin (Ectopic)... Not sure where to go from there really!

Nicky - Hey honey, how you doing. I will pop over one night next week with that bottle for you. It's 3/4 full so should do for a while... How you feeling? I have my shot a week on Monday and Im getting a little nervous actually.

Dez - Good luck for your transfer this week - fingers crossed for the thaw!

Emma, Emma & Rhianna Hi! Who else is there? I need a list!

Im sitting up waiting for DH - he went out tonight I said I would pick him up at 11.30 and he just called to say can it be 1.30! Cheek of the man!!!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ky, how you doing hunni, your up late tonight?
Thanks for the offer with the drugs but i have decided to have the triptorelin now, i was thinking about it & it would just be easier to have the one off jab    How you doing anyway? I'm still waiting for af then i can go have my jab on cd2! I know about the nerves thing, I'm getting nervous too! Hope to see you soon hunni, take care, nicky xxxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Welcome to the weekend...hoorah  !!!!

Well, had my echo this morning.  It was all over in five minutes flat, am expecting a call from the clinic around lunchtime with the result of echo and bloods.  Fingers crossed I'll be on schedule for the next step, if not, back to the jabbing.

Hope you guys are all in top form       .  Have a great Saturday !!

Emma ..xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning 

Nicky - Yep, was up until 2.15 in the end. Picked DH up from Rehab at Brighton Marina. Bloomin cats woke me up at 6 to feed them (good practise I suppose) and then went back to sleep until my mum rang me at 9am. Off to the osteopath at lunchtime to get cricked out properly too.
I hadn't realised you had opted for the Triptorelin although I thought the idea of only one jab would appeal to you  

Emma49 - Fingers crossed your results come back good so you can start the next step. When would your FET be roughly?  

Would anyone mind if we posted a little box detailing our treatment dates? Just to help us keep track? For example:
******************************
* KYLA:
* Down Reg shot 2nd Oct                         
* Scan (approx) 16th Oct, then E2  
* Embie thaw (approx) 30th Oct    
* FET (approx) 2nd Nov, then prog supps     
* Test date (approx) 12th Nov
******************************


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all!

Good idea about everyones TX plans.......I was told that (when I was on track for a natural) that snowies would go in just after I ovulate so I was hoping that the same would happen but by the sounds of it with the down regg etc it takes me to next cycles ovulating..........is that right?!

I know I'm impatient and still got to wait till tuesday to find out whats happening meanwhile I'm enjoying the sniffing! Does anyone know if its normal to bleed normally then stop and now I'm bleeding again? I'm an odd sort as I'm bleeding 'out the back too' but thats because my endo is very stupid and doesn't like me!

Have a great weekend all,

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Ky-g-Hi ya blimey your good staying up and picking your d/h up too  get an early night tonight honey, and i cant put a box up as not sure when a/f is coming  

Emma-Hi ya good luck for the next step honey  

Noodle-A/f dance coming your way               hope that helps 

Dex-Hope you enjoyed your fish and chips and moet  

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope the weekend is WOW where you are !!!!!

Well, I've had the call from the clinic and the upshot is "carry on stabbing", so more jabs (tonight and sunday) then back for another scan and bloodtest on Mon morning.  This is a bit of a drag as at my clinic the scans are done on a first come first served basis and start at 7.30.  To be in the first ten you have to be at the hospital before 6.45 to get in the queue.  If not, well, you're there for half the day.

Still, things are moving, all be it slowly.

Ky-G - Great idea for the info box.  It is getting tough to remember who's doing what and when.

Tina - Tuesday will be here before you know it hunni.  Can't help with your bleeding question I'm afraid.  I haven't experienced that.

Emma + Noodle - Here's hoping AF shows up soon..   

Hugs all round to those Ive missed (sorry!)..  

+++++++++++++++++
Emma 49
AF arrived Sep 14
Started injections Sep19
First Scan Sep 23 
2nd Scan due Sep 25
FET (approx) Sep 27
Testdate (approx) Oct 11
+++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

to all,

Thanks Emma,- really enjoyed fish and chips and moet  Now on a 'healthy drive'- hopefully for the next 9 months.  
Ky-G-- you are a love, going to collect your DH at that time. I'm sure he will appreciate it and you give you lots of love back for your cycle and subsequent 9 months. Are you getting many side effects yet?

Emma and Noodle--- Where is your AF? - bring it on!!

Tina-- Is you appointment on Tues for a down-reg scan?-- if so, they may start you on tabs to build your lining then- so may only be a couple of weeks until you get your    back. P.S. Other than acupuncture I'm not doing anything differently, figured if it's meant to be- it will be. 

Rhianna- how are the flushes?? How long until your down-re scan?

Love to anyone I've forgotten 

Found out today another friend is expecting twins (naturally)- so she's driving tonight when we go out!    (Only two days 'til pregnancy diet and teetotal)  Fertlity is all around, lets hope it's catching--I'm going to follow her around and sit wherever she does   
Start pessaries tonight - haven't used them before,but not looking forward to it. Are they really messy??  sorry.  Also    tmi alert-- how soon can you have jiggy, jiggy after they have been put in?? and   will they have any effeect on the big-fella?? 

Hope I haven't put any of you off your tea, but all this is a bit new for me.

Hope you are enjoying the weekend, I'm off for a swim now,

Dezx

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Prostap inj  29th Aug
Down-reg Scan 12th Sept-Start Progynova
Scan 21st Sept- 9mm lining
E/T 26th Sept (if survive the thaw)
Testing 10th Oct (est)
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Emma 49- Have just realised you and I will be testing around the same time. Hope we can give each other support in the dreaded 2ww.

  

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Dez-Yes the pessaries are messy honey, i put them up the back door   as when they went up the front i had to wear a panty liner  
Glad you enjoyed your moet and fish and chips   hopefully you wont be far behind your pg friend    also touch her belly and make a wish  

Emma-Thats sounds like a nightmare having to join the queue as if ivf isnt stressful enough


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Dereeka said:


> Emma 49- Have just realised you and I will be testing around the same time. Hope we can give each other support in the dreaded 2ww.
> 
> 
> 
> Dez x


Dereeka - Great idea, it will be good to have someone to talk too whose going through the same thing. I didn't discover FF until after my last ICSI so am grateful to not be alone any longer. I agree with Emma74, pessaries are frankly gross but if it helps!!

Have a good evening girls !! I have a funpacked evening of chicken curry followed by two episodes of "Lost" (DH is working....Boo Hiss).

Take care

Emma..xx

PS Dereeka - Apart from Dh you are the only person that I've ever heard use the phrase "jiggy-jiggy"...        (That made me chuckle..)


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dez - LOL, does your friend know about your FET? She might think you fancy her otherwise if you keep sitting next to her and hoping the 'fertility dust' rubs off 
Crikey, testing 10th Oct... That's not far off at all. Right, you have to get the old positive ball rolling for us then!

Emma49 - That means you follow right after though okay? (With the ++ I mean). How many embies do you have to thaw?

Emma74 - When we moved house last year, we moved 20 miles from the city we live near (Brighton) but both still work there. We invariably end up with one of us on a night out there every few weeks so we agreed to always come and pick each other up to save on the £40 cab fare. However, DH was meant to be ready nearer middnight than 1.30! Typical man of course....  

Nicky - LOL, I want your AF to turn up too, but not for a week so that we can cycle together 
How is your weekend so far?

Tina - Ouch! Bleeding 'out the back' sounds painful. My Endo is teeny but apparently near a nerve ending which is why it hurts.   It's normal to bleed whilst sniffing I think. I guess they are making you go a bit longer to get your lining down etc so it could be a good thing.
I couldn't sniff as after 2 days my face went bright red and my skin when shiney. Im allergic to Synarel so Ive always done the Buserlin shots - the idea of this one-off triptorelin Im doing this time is lovely.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
QUESTION TO ALL: How many embies do you have and how many will you thaw? Will you do them all to get the best two or just as many as it takes to get two for transfer? Anyone trying blasts?

MY ANSWER: We have 8 and ummed and ahhed about it for a while but have decided to thaw all 8 of them and see if we can get any to blast stage as I know the odds are better for us if we do a blast transfer. The other upside is they would already be 5 days old when they go back so I would only really have a 1ww not a 2ww...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ky-g- I Have 8 frosties two and was thinking of blasto but cons thinks there best in my tummy so that is what i have to go with   they will thaw then in pairs apparently so will see what happens  


Emma-Mmmmm Chicken curry  enjoy 

Have a nice evening everyone
Emmaxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi ladies  

can i join you i will starting to down regulate next friday and embie transfer will be week comencing 23oct

i have had an abandoned ivf and all embies were froze on day1 then i had fet and tested bfn on sept 5 this month

so now i will be getting back on the rollercoaster weve got 8 embies left and we are eager to take them to 

blast


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Fudgeyfu and Welcome,
Sorry to hear about your abandoned attempt.  Good Luck with your frosties.      

Ky-G - I have just two frosties (from my 2nd ICSI), blasts frozen at day 6.  Praying that they make it through the thaw.   

Hope you guys are all enjoying your Sat night.  I've munched my curry, watched the last 2 episodes of "Lost" (am more confused than ever now...  ) and am just off to attack the Haagen Dazs. (Aahh...the perfect saturday night alone)

Take care all

Emma.xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi

Hope I can join you

I start my injections for my 1st FET on Monday. I am very excited and nervous at the same time
Would like to have some company on this journey  

Sara


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Sara,

Just want to wish you all the best for your FET.  Good luck with the injections.

        

Morning to all the girls,

Have a great Sunday.  I plan to spend the day with dh and pooches doing as little as possible (have to be up at 5.45 mon morning to go for the next scan).

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies


Emma-Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun    haagen dazs as well   

Sara-Welcome honey   good luck for tomorrow with your 1st jab  

Fudgeyfu-Good luck for next friday, im off on my hols early hours of tuesday so will wish you luck now    

Hi to everyone else hope your all enjoying your weekend

Well last night was d/f's b/day so made him steak for his dinner and bought him a chocate/orange b/day cake with candles   which was lovely then watched some movies on ntl which were good 
Today will be going for a sunbed and then ironing   and probably starting to pack for holidays  
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning!

Just to say hello to Sara and Fudgyfu!!

Hi Ky-G - I've got 3 snowbabies and all were the same quality which was top apparently so heres hoping! My endo too is all on my nerves which is why I have all over chronic pain (oddly enough none in my pelvic area unless I'm on!) its not fun is it!! Oh and the bleeding out the back isn't painful its just bloody annoying to have to wear huge pads that go from one end to the other!!!!

Txx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Quick message for Emma 74,

Have a great trip.  Wishing loads of sun, sea and ?.........    
Hope you enjoy every moment    

Hi to all the girls..      

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Emma   will give you a wave when im flying over France


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well Em, I didnt know this had been started, good thread sis!

Shall hava a read through to get to know everyone- look forward to chatting with everyone soon....Em maybe you could do a list of where everyone is like Beaker....debs used to do??

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Blimey love   i wouldnt know where to start   nice to have you with us honey im sure you will keep us entertained honey and good luck for your f/e/t    

Ladies,

Anyone want to do a list showing where everyone is on there tx??

Bendy-Are you volenteering


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i will do the treatment list  tomorrow when im back from work at 3 ish if you can hold on till then? if not someone can do it b4 hand 

B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

AHHH Bendy thats good of you


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,  Hope you have all had a good weekend?   I guess its back to work for most of us then tomorrow  

Welcome to Sara & Fudgyfu, hope to chat with you both soon xx
& bendy so nice to catch up with you again hunni, its been a while!! I think you should do a list hun it sounds good to me  

Emma74 ~ Well thanks for that little af dance you did for me hunni, & it seemed to work wonders as today the old   reared her ugly head   which is good as now I can go for my Jab tomorrow & get started with the tx, although the pains are bl**dy killing me   Just had to pop a couple of paracetamol plus tablets & hoping that will do the trick shortly

Ky~ Sorry hunni it couldn't hold on any longer, I'm only gonna be a week in front of you arn't I? I'm getting really nervous now   , I have had a good weekend thanks, what about you hun? Been up to much?

Hope all you other girls are ok & I will catch up with you all later,

nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls ,

Can i gatecrash this thread, i started down regging using syneral spray on tue, this is my 1st and only FET, not sure what to expect. Have 1st scan on 14th oct, can anyone tell me what happens after that and time scales etc.. Im more nervous doing this than any of my 3 IVFs think its because i know it can work (got BFP last tx but misscarried at 8 wks) but i also know its my last chance!! Look forward to getting to know you all

Di x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Noodle-Glad the old   showed her face good luck with the d/r honey

Di-Welcome to the thread   im not exactly sure on time scales as this will be my 1st too and havent even started yet  
i think you d/r for 2 weeks have a/f then scan then take oestrogen tabs for another 2 weeks to increase your lining then in pop the embies then test after 2 weeks   some one tell me if im wrong


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Di ~ welcome to the thread....

I know how you feel being more nervous this time, I am exactly the same! I had a positive too with my last IVF but like you I m/c at 6.5 weeks    & like you I know it can work, so the nerves are getting quite bad now. I have my d/r jab tomorrow. I really hope everything works out for you hunni, pls keep me posted & lots of luck to you xxxxx

noodle xxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everybody  

i will remember everybodys name as time go's on  
i just wanted to wish everbody goodluck with their tx           

who would have thought i would get excited over taking injections   not long now dp starts pricking me on friday   thats sounds rude does'nt it  

speak to you soon xxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow- you've all been chatterboxes this weekend  Don't know if I can keep up.

A big welcome to:Sara, Fugeyfu, Bendy, Di.

Sara- good luck with your injection today.   :

Fugeyfu- I too had all frozen on day one  - this is my first FET-- hoping it works.

Bendy- Where are you in treatment? 

Di- Sorry about your  loss-- wishing you the best of luck this time    I think everyone's different but my medicated cycle is taking 6 weeks from start to finish like Emma describes.

Noodle-- Hooray for   Hope the paracetamol worked.

 Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.. my brain is not what it was!

Thanks for the info on the pessaries-- you are right they are awful--having to wear pants to bed  Anyway only another 12 weeks 

 to all,

Have a good day at work everyone (at least the time flies by) (And packing and ironing Emma74)

Dez x



Emma49--Good Luck with the scan today---mm Chicken Curry 

Kyla-- No my friend doesn't know about FET-- she just thinks I'm mad  (She wasn't even trying--how does that happen in the 21st century!!)--I also promise to be the first to start the BFP ball rolling  
I have 14  all frozen day one, so no idea of the quality. Also my clinic don't to blasts- so defrosting 4 today  and seeing which 2 do the best overnight- then day 2 transfer tomorrow. Will still have 10 left for another couple of goes if needed. (For a sibling).

Emma74-- have a really good holiday (try to forget about fertility treatments if you can-I know it's not easy) then come back all lovely and relaxed.  we'll be here waiting for you.

Rhianna- When is your scan hunny?

Tina, Good Luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Last day in   England for me     hoppefully Majorca will be nice and sunny   its says it will be but you never know    

Emma-Hope the scan went well honey  

Dez-Yeap i remember the pants to bed..but if you put them around the back door   you dont get aby leakage  

Hi to everyone else and welcome to Di good luck with your tx  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hope your shot went okay today honey.

Emma74 - How long are you going away for? Fingers crossed you get some good weather.

Dez - Oh yeah, definately go back-door. So much less mess!!!  Good luck with the thaw. Here's hoping you get four to chose from...

Fudgey - Had to LOL at your ''pricking'' comment!


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey all!

Just a quick one to wish Emma 74 a fantastic holiday and well deserved rest!!!

Txx

Hoorah for tomorrow when I actually find out whats going on with this TX!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well adios !!! 

Thanks for all your well wishes cant wait although up at 2am   

Kyla-Back sat at midnight so only a short break honey, can you lot try and keep the chatting down so it doesnt take me all of sunday to keep up 

Teena-Good luck hope you find out more tomorrow

Bye girls and good luck to everyone already started   
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you don't mind if I join you all, i'm from the same place as Bendy and Emma! 

Haven't read through all the posts and will try and catch up tomorrow. Not sure how 
i am going to keep up with everyones names on here and the woking thread but i will
try!  

Anyway eastender is on, must dash  

Lots of     for our FET's


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sorry not been around to chat much but just wanted to wish you all loads of luck with your upcoming treatments... 

I'm on cd19 so a little while to go before I start next fet (unmedicated again)...have to have scan around start of cycle (was on cd2 last time)...getting all the usual aches pains and twinges that I usually do after ovulation but to be honest we haven't really "tried" that much this cycle (ovulated last Wednesday)...athough have still enjoyed some  so who knows !!  

Am feeling decidedly uncomfortable after scoffing a mushroom curry from the Chinese (Gareths out & I couldnt be bothered to cook - how lazy !!! ) 

Anyway, thinking of all of you. 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## rhianna (Aug 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone, there is no way I am going to remember everyone's name on here especially now the drugs are kicking in  ,  I am just about ready to explode my hormones are raging      It is such a horrid feeling when I am usually so placid and laid back!  I've now had 7 down reg jabs and still a lot to go, blood test on the 5th of October.  I suppose I will be scanned then too.  
I am also eating absoloutly everything in sight!  It is very depressing, I am a size 12 usually but after these blasted drugs I usually balloon to a size 14 and nothing fits me any more and it takes ages to budge it, mind you hopefully I won't need to think about budging anything for 9 months or so!!  

Sorry I am being miserable I know I am!

I will try and catch up with all the chat now, good luck to everyone and have a nice relaxing holiday Emma.

Rhianna x x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Natasha - Oooooh, Chinese! Cant remember the last time I had one of those.... mmm mmm 

Emma74 - Definatley have to ask Bendy to sort us out a list (maybe if everyone posted boxes of tx plans etc it would help). We'll try to be boring though if it helps 

Rhianna - Ugh! Know that feeling. Has taken me 5 months to lose the 1.5 stones gained last time. Just back into size 14 jeans and off I start again. 

Cant get over how many of us there are. My last FET I had one cycle buddy (who got PG actually!) but that was good. It makes a nice change this time too though.


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi kyla  

i think i will be cycling at the same time as you   i start down regging on friday 

and like you we have 8 frosties left too which we are going to try and take to blast 

heres hoping eh


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been in touch for ages, but we've had friends visiting and then problems with the internet, so I couldn't get online.

My AF started on the day I'd predicted and downregging with Prostap was fine.  I started taking the oestrogen (Progynova) on Friday night, and I've got to go for my next scan on Friday.  We estimate embryo transfer will be about 9 Oct.  Is anyone else due for transfer about then?

I've been feeling terrible on the Progynova - headaches, nausea, vomiting, breathlessness and a cough that had almost gone has come back again.  Seems odd when others have said that Progynova was fine, and I went through the whole of my last tx with almost no side-effects... Maybe I'm too old for this IVF lark now...  I'm also worried about the Progynova as it's 4 times the dose you would take for HRT, which sounds really scary to me...

Our other complicating factor is that we're in Venezuela and are flying back to the UK on Thursday for tx.  Fortunately my cycle has gone according to plan, so the timing is more or less exactly what I planned it to be, but it just adds another bit of stress that I could do without.  

Fudgey - good luck with the downregging and with taking your frosties to blast.  We only have 2 left, which were frozen at day 6, so here's hoping they defrost OK...

Rhianna - sorry to hear about the raging hormones.  Hope they calm down a bit!  I've found the Progynova has taken away my appetite almost entirely - maybe it'll happen to you to if you take it...

Emma - have a lovely holiday!

NVH - hi again to you.  Where are you on your tx?

Dez - hope the pessaries aren't too yucky.  I think I have to start taking them just a few days before FET...

Look forward to getting to know you all a bit better and to cycling together

love

BlueSoo


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe how quickly this thread is speeding along.  Our pc was attacked by a trojan horse virus yesterday so I couldn't get online and say HI..    Thankfully dh has saved the day, its good to be back..  

Hope you all had a great weekend and all tx's are going well..       

I had my second scan/bloods yesterday (first was Saturday) but I still wasn't at the right stage so I have been back to the clinic this morning to open my legs yet again and give more blood...   

Have to wait until around lunchtime for a phone call with the results but they have indicated that I should be good for transfer around next Tuesday..  

Sending you all big ff hugs...  

Good Luck all

Emma..xx

++++++++++
AF 14 sep
1st Jab 19 sep
1st Scan 23 sep (still jabbing)
2nd scan 25 sep (more jabbing)
3rd scan 26 sep
Approx transfer date 3rd Oct    Approx testdate 17 oct
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Morning all 

I've just written a really long post with loads of personals.. then lost it 

Emma- hope the phone call brings good news  

Bluesoo- Sorry about your effects to Progynova- Are you spreading them through the day?? I take mine breakfast, lunch, dinner and supper and the only side effect of note is really bad spots.  Having a cough and breathlessness sounds more like you've got a virus or chest infection?? take it easy   Hope your flight on Thursday is not too bad.

Rhianna-- you enjoy your time to be grumpy if you want--You can get away with all sorts and blame it on the hormones   I'm sure you'll change again with the oestrogen. It's amazing how we all react differently to the drugs- I'm normally a 'get a grip' girl and have gone 'soft' and happy-- (sounds good, but friends and family are very suspicious )  I'm also with you on the weight fluctuations- I've put a stone on since June-- i just love my food.

Natasha-- see above-- I love Chinese too..mm mm

Teenasparkle-- Good Luck with your appointment today  

NVH-- Welcome-- where are you in your cycle hunny?

Fugeyfu-- Only 3 sleeps 'til Friday.. not long now

A big   to anyone I've forgotten.. there are so many of us now.

Well its good news from me. They defrosted 4 of my frosties yesterday and all 4 survived         , just waiting to see if they have divided overnight. I go for e/t at 1pm, then home to watch a girly DVD whilst DH goes back to work. (I'm having a whole day off )  back to work tomorrow, but then I'll be pregnant (even if it is only 'til i test), if the frosties are in there, I'm pregnant right??  I've never got this far before, so here's hoping they've divided ok (fingers crossed)

 to all,

Dez x


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Dez,

              

Way to go little frosties !!!!!!!!!!!!  Great news, congratulations.

Good Luck for the transfer (chick flick and feet up sounds like the perfect after et plan to me..  )

I'm rooting for you hunni.....let those embies stick.....                     

Take care and let us know how you get on.

Emma..xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

How are we all doing today? Just to let you all know that I had my d/r Jab yesterday, so the balls are rolloing now  
I have appointment to go on the 9th Oct for my baseline scan, then onto phase 2!

I was going to pop in yesterday but I was feeling sooooooooooooooooooo ill that I was in bed at 3 0 clock    Feeling a bit better today, but just thought I'd stay home to recover fully before going back to work!

Dez ~ wow well done on the frosties girl   Thats amazing how all of them survived!! I hope I'm that lucky when they thaw mine. All the best hun xx

Hey Natasha ~ Long time, long time!!! I haven't chatted with you for a while hunni, how the devil are you? I just wanted to say good luck with your up~coming tx honey, I really hope you get some positive results xx

A huge    to Emma, Emma, Kyla,Rhianna, Bluesoo,Teenasparkle, Fudgeyfu, & I really hope you are all getting on well with yout tx's if you have all started!

Also a big   & welcome to NVH ~ Hope your treatment goes well hunni xx

lots of love &       

nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Nicki,

Glad to hear you're off the starting blocks..    , but sorry to hear you've been feeling foul.  

Sending you loads of        .  Keeping everything crossed for you hunni, roll on 9 oct !!

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well done Dez!!!!! I hope your luck spreads to all of us!!!!! Good luck and lots of rest with the transfer.

I know I'm very lame and can't keep up with everyone - sorry but I hope you're all doing well.

Had my appointment today so I know what the plan is!!! Hoorah! one more week of only sniffing and then onto progynova for 2 weeks and then they're in!! (if all goes to plan) Getting very excited now but with the excitment comes stress and worry......

I can't get over how quick this is moving and how much its growing........luck to all of us we've been through enough and deserve it I say!!!!!

Txx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Tina,

Glad your appintment went well.  you must be relieved to finally know whats going on and what to expect.

Keeping everything crossed for you hunni...    

Take care

Emma..xx

ps.  Love your avatar, great piccie, very cute.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Teen ~ glad everything went well with your appointment, at least you now know your plans! I will be having progynova too, but i'm not starting mine till roughly the 9th Oct when I go for my baseline scan, so I'm only a week or so behind you, good luck anyway sweetie xxx

Hey em ~ Hows you today? Anything new with you? xx

nicky ~ noolde xxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello again!

Wow this thread is as busy as the other one I post on!  

Dez - congrats on all 4 of your snow babies surviving thats great news      Good luck with transfer    
The terms for when your embies are transferred is PUPO (pregnant until proved otherwise)  

Bluesoo - my tx is kicking off on the 12th October..I only have two frosties so its gonna be a tense wait  
when are you due to start or have you already said?  

Noodle - well done on getting through your first jab again! how exciting  

Teensparkle - happy sniffing! 

Emma49 - good luck

Well any tips for thin lining would be most welcome.  I know I am on a high dose of progynova but thats about it!  

Sorry if i've missed anyone but its gonna take me a while to get up to speed!

Lots of        for our fet's!


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Dear All, Thanks for all the good wishes-- it worked-- all embies divided overnight- 1 was 4 cell and the other three were a bit slow but good quality 2 cell- so 2 embies now on board-- I'm PUPO!!!! 

Noodle, glad to hear you've got started, hope you're feeling better soon.

NVH-- Do you mean thicken lining if you're on Progynova?  Drink plenty of fluids, have acupunctute and I'm sure the fish and chips with champagne was what clinched it for me-- enjoy 

Emma49-- How did the phone call go?? Have you got a date for transfer yet?? sending  

Tina- glad you know the plan.. I've called mine- 'operation shush!' 

Hi to anyone I've forgotten-- goodluck to those waiting AF, on D/R or on Progynova.

Sending my Luck to all of you with best wishes,

Dezx

Please let my frosties stick (well one at least!)

PS. Testing Day Mon October 9th


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Glad the shot went okay hon. That will be me on Monday  Sorry you felt poorly, hope you are all better.

Dez - Yay! Great news on your frosties all making it. Now you can pick the two bestest and rest up with a good chick flick (what you got to watch? I can recommend the Notebook, although its a bit sad in places).

******************************
* KYLA:
* Down Reg shot 2nd Oct                        
* Scan (approx) 16th Oct, then E2  
* Embie thaw (approx) 30th Oct    
* FET (approx) 2nd Nov, then prog supps    
* Test date (approx) 12th Nov
******************************


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Evening all

Well I am off the starting blocks too now. DH has just done my 2nd injection for me. Last time my friend did them all so this is new ground for me!! 
I go for a blood test when my period starts , in approx 10 days and then start tablet as well as injections!

Love to everyone else on tx - i have forgotten all the names - sorry!

Sara


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning Ladies and Happy Wednesday   

Hope everyone is feeling good today. Got my call back from the clinic and looks like its all steam ahead. I had an injection of HCG last night now have to await Tues for final scan and bloodtest (to check uterine blood levels) then hopefully transfer Wednesday afternoon.  One week to go....  

Dez - Great news about your embies dividing hunni.  You've got some real strong ones there I'm sure  

Sara M - Good luck with the stabbing.  I think its great that your dh is doing your injections.  I wish mine could but unfortunately he works late.  Its a good way to keep the men feeling involved.  Sending you    

Nicki - Hope you are feeling better to day hun    

Hi to Kyla, Tina, NVH, Bluesoo and anyone I've missed..           

Take care and have a great day,

Emma..xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Day 3 and all is well

I will keep you updated!  

Sara


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

NIcky - Got an email back today - it will cost an additional £300 to take them to blast. However, seeing as we would have spent £700 on a second FET if we weren't doing them all I don't think that is too bad... Not long to go now... How you feeling?


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Well, another day, another pill !!!!!  Already on Aspirin and folic acid and today I have the pure joy of starting the progesterone pessaries (how lucky am I....     ).  Gosh this IVF lark is such fun....       


Oh well, At least we are one day closer to the weekend..     

Hang in there grils its nearly Friday !!!!!  Have a great day !!!!!!!!

Emma..xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had my bill through for my meds today which was pretty keen seeing as my shot isnt until Monday  Looking forward to it in a weird way though as it will mean we are officially TTC again - been on hold for a year now and I want to get started. (Of course DH & I still BD's but it was unlikely to work with only one tube so I didnt count it as trying really).

How is everyone today?


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well ive been to clinic this morning and started down regging today im a bit worried though cos today 

ive been getting af pains and i think i might get it early, if it comes early does this mean down regging wont work? 

well im back on the roller coaster already


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Fugeyfu, Congrats on starting. D/Reg should still work even if AF comes early. Once you've shed your lining, there will be no more hormones to build another (effectively menopause... oh the joys to look forward to!) 'til you start the oestrogen.  Hope this helps and hope you don't get too many side effects  


Dezx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Wishing you all a great weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!                 

Anyone doing anything special ?

Fudgeyfu - Good luck with your D/reg hunni!!!!!!  

Hi to Dereeka, Kyla, Nicki, Sara M, NVH, Tina and anyone I missed.

Take care 

Emma..xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Emma. Have spent the day at the beach with a friend's dog, plenty of fresh air, so should sleep well tonight. Still no symptoms whatsover, but feel really well and happy.  Just getting on with life as near to normal as possible (not drinking or eating stinky cheese). How are you?? Hope your lining is getting nice and thick for Wednesday's cargo.  Are you doing anything nice this weekend?

Kyla-- Good Luck for Monday- you're getting on the rollercoaster-- fasten your seatbelt and hang on tight-- 
scream if you want to go faster 

Sara M, Fugeyfu, Teenasparkle, Noodle, Hope you're not suffering too much on D/Reg?    

Bluesoo- How was your scan yesterday? 

NVH-- Not long now... it's October tomorrow. Enjoy your last few days of normal eating and drinking (and cavorting    )

Emma74-- Hope you had a great holiday and are really chilled 

To anyone I've forgotten-- I'm really sorry-- I think P-Brained should stand for Progynova Brain!!! 

Sending  

Dezx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dez - Scream if you want to get off more like!!!!!


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Kyla    Sorry girl you can't get off 'til it stops!  keep peddling.

Dezx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Dereeka, sounds like you've had a great day.  Glad to hear that you're feeling in top form             Good luck..... 


Am keeping my fingers crossed that I'm thickening up nicely.  I have a scan and bloods booked for Tues morning and all being well my frosties will be defrosted Tues night for transfer Wednesday.

Best of luck to us all.........

Emma..xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Emma-- good Luck for the thaw   How many frosties are you thawing? And how many days old are they??  Sorry if you've already told us-- I'm P-Brained you know 

Hope you're enjoying your weekend-  My DH is working   which is why I'm on the PC at this time on a Sat, what's your excuse??

Dezx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Emma, Just read my previous post and realised how rude it sounds-- sorry it really wasn't meant to.. just most people I know have much more interesting things to do at this time on a Sat.. 

Sorry- that sounds rude again-- I shall stop digging this hole any deeper now.

Sending  

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry just got in no time for personal 

Good luck to everyone who has started tx or in the middle of tx   

Bendybird-Thought you were doing a tx list  

Holiday was lovely thanks nice and relaxed and with a tan like david dickinson 

Emma-Waved at you when i flew over France...did you see me    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had my shot today (a bum one for the first time)  Here is my proper offical schedule...  

2nd Oct - Downreg shot 
6th Oct - Move embies to new clinic
17th Oct - Scan (9am), if okay start E2 pills (x3)
27th Oct - Scan (9am), if lining okay start Prog supps (x2)
30th Oct - Embies thawed & put in Blast culture
2nd Nov - Blasts put back
12th Nov - Test day (16dpo)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Ohhh   that sounds painful, hopefully will be worth it in the end  
Im waiting on a/f so having acupuncture sat to help bring it on


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

can i join you? 

ive been for my review consultation after our BFN 2 weeks ago and really pleased to be told that we can start our FET on day 21 of my next period which is due in 2 weeks. Hope i can catch up and get to know you all.

lots of love
Suzi xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you all, just started FET been sniffing for 1 week now and I'm waiting for   to arrive so I can go for a scan.
Is anyone else around the same stage as me?

Just want ed to wish everybody tons of luck and    .

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi angel  

im waiting for af to come to my baseline scan is due 11th so hoping it comes before then im going for accupunture

on saturday so hope that brings it on   i think i will be cycling around the same time as you goodluck with your tx hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Suzi-I should be starting around the same time as you honey, i felt all alone as everyone either in the middle of tx or just starting   welcome to the thread  

Angelwings-good luck im waiting on a.f too here is a dance for us both and anyone else waiting               

Fudgey-I have acup sat too to try and bring mine on hope it works


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls !! 

hope it's ok if i join you i am on CD9 awaiting AF to start F.E.T my clinic don't down reg, 

i'm not 100% sure  what will happen but have been advised i will be on tablets ( not sure what ? ) for about 12 days i before transfer, 

I have pcos so af comes when she likes so hoping she won't play up she is due on or around 27th Oct, 
So baseline would be 30th if all goes well, 

I am really feeling positive about this but like you all feel so nervous about them being ok i only have 3 little ones & would dreed having another full ivf cycle due to problems i had with EC, but i would do anything to get my dream as we all would but let's hope F.E.T is the way for all of us, 

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Sara xxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a bit of short of time but just wanted to drop in and say "hello".

Am off to the hospital in a couple of hours to have my frosty transfered !!!

Hoorah !!!!!!!  I had one out of the two that survived the thaw..

Keeping everything crossed for us all.......       

take care

emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Emma that came round quick   good luck today and for the next two weeks  

Hi Sara welcome honey the tabs you will be given are hrt tabs which thicken up your lining ready for the embies. good luck


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh My God Emma!!! Good luck on being a greenhouse and well done!

Hi Everyone, Sorry I've not been on the boards but the computer hates me and wouldn't let me look at the internet for 2 days!!

I've started on the Progynova and scan next Thursday to see how my linings doing! So hopefully won't be long now.

Love and luck to all,
Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Teena-Blimey yours is going quick too, you'll both be having BFP's in no time..good luck for the scan


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome ! 

Emma  for ET transfer today sending you loads of sticky vibes to little one ...     

Teena  with your scan hope you womb is getting nice and thick for little ones     
Emma 74 Thanks for letting me know about the tabs i was thinking it may be something like that ! 

Baby dust to all 

   
Love Sara xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

someone help me please im eating everything in the house    

food food food i love food


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-  STOP EATING    Make the most of it honey, i mean you are going through ivf think of it as a treat


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Step away from the goodies, I repeat: step away!!! 

Emma49 - Yay for your frosty making it. This must be the one meant for you. Fingers crossed your transfer goes nice and smoothly.

Sara - Hi (lady with the cute cat!) Welcome. 

No reactions so far to the jab although I did have a hot flush last night. Calm and cool today though so hopefully I wont get any (please).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh Kyla yeah no hot flushes   althought winter will be here soon maybe they could keep you warm


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi me again  

will some please BLOW me some bubbles i dont seem to have many


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey all you fet'ers...me again, not doing very well in keeping up with this thread!
Must try harder ! 

Emma74 - fancy seeing you here.....give me an update will ya luv  

Hope you are all well and sending you loads of     and


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh- update


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Blown you all lots of bubbles for extra luck    


Emma have left yours in 77 as 7 is a lucky number !  as you have your transfer today hoping it helps !! 

Sara xxx

Kyla saw the photo of you stunning cats how cute are they really lovley we have another cat Maisy she is a tabby mog from rspca  she is 5 and we have a labrador libby who is 2   was her bday yesterday !!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

ahhh that was nice thanks for the bubbles


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Well, I went for my transfer yesterday afternoon expecting one emby to be transfered and guess what ?................in the end both were put in !!!!!!!!  So, Bill and Ben safely on board.....Aparently they were not perfect quality but we still have a chance.  I have sworn to do nothing but take it easy for the next two weeks.  Although the 2ww is infernal, I feel blessed to have made it this far.

Emma74 - welcome back, how were the hols  Won't be long for you now....    

Fudgeyfu - Getting the munchies are we  ( I think i may have the same problem.........oh dear...........never mind, we deserve to spoil ourselves so long as we don't over do it... )

Tina - Best of luck with the scan hunni..   

Mrs H, Suzi, Angelwings - welcome, welcome, welcome !!!!!!

Hello to Dez, NVH and anyone else I've missed ( this thread is going soooo fast !!!!!!!!!)

take care girls

emma..xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Emma 

thanks for the welcome ~ oh what a lovely supprice for you that you have two little one's on board hope your resting up today and taking it easy let Dh do the hooving and washing up etc, 

sending you loads of positive stiky vibes      

Sara xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Emma-     good luck honey and congrats for getting this far 

Sara-Thanks for the bubbles have blown you some too 

Fudgey-Blown you some too  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to everyone...  

Sorry I've not posted on this board for a while but have been popping in to see how you're all doing... 

My AF is due around Saturday so I will probably be going for 1st scan on Monday (consultant likes to have scan as close to cd1 as possible - not a pleasant experience  ) I then have to have regular scans from around cd9 onwards to check for dominant follie...our clinic do scans rather than OPK's.
Although I'm doing a natural FET, I still have to have Ovitrelle (hcg - like Pregnyl) trigger jab to exactly time ovulation (despite me ovulating fine naturally cd14/15 !)...
I will also be on the medication for immune/blood clotting disorders so will be taking 20mg Prednisolone & 40mg Clexane...plus I will be having Cyclogest 400mg again...AND...he wants me to have another shot of Ovitrelle 3 days after ET and then 8 days after ET - as well as use Crinone 8% as he hopes that all this will support my womb lining & progesterone levels better & for longer.

So I use the word natural & unmedicated in a very "loose" way since I will be taking quite a bit of medication !!

Anyway, will keep you updated...

Thinking of all my cycle buddies...Niki, Red Admiral, Teenasparkle...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minxy-Hopefully your a/f will be on time too  
Good luck this time   Blimey all the meds you have to take you'll be rattling  

Here is an a/f dance for everyone who needs it and me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Emma49 - thats great news and what a lovely surprise.

Natasha - hi again, long time no speak....good luck with your scan on monday...hmmm cd1 doesn't
sound pleasant    Wow all those drugs, what clinic are you at?  seems they are doing
lots to help you.

Emma74 & anyone else who needs an af dance 
           
Hope that helps!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Nvh, but you havent got the man dancing have you that one makes me


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

emma74 thx for the bubbles is this the man ??













































Minxy  hope AF is on time for you xx

Hi everyone else just trying to learn what stage everyone is at xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I've just discovered what the bubbles are...........I'm feeling very neglected now.......!

Hope you're all ok, Emma 2 for the price of 1 excellent!! Natasha they'll be about a week between us I think! I can't get my heads around everyones timing.....I was told that my cd1 was when I started on the progynova......help I'm very confused.

I too feel a banana dance is needed......

                 

Txx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Teena-I Have blown you some bubbles  

Sara-   Thats him he make me   thanks hun   love your cat he looks sooooo cuddly...funny how a lot of people with IF have cats or dogs isnt it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i have neither - does that mean I am strange  

Thats my dancing man!!    damn don't have the website on here! can someone
send it to me so i can copy it to my favorites please!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, can anyone tell me how to copy those pictures into your
signature.  I want to copy    and can't work it
out  
thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh http://www.thesmilies.com there it is 

Yeah you are strange fancy not having furbabies  

I would like to know how you do that too


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry its been a while, but I do hope you are all well??

Ky ~ Hey sweetie, hows tricks? Any side effects yet? I will hopefully see you bright & early friday morning outside the Esperance xx

Natasha ~ Hey hunni, nice to see you again, hows things going? Good to see your getting started again soon, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx

Emma49 ~ Well congrats on both embies going back    Thats a bit of good news hunni, I wish you lots & lots of luck hunni xx

Teen ~ Hows things going hunni? You started the progynova's now, do you get any side effects with them hunni? I'm due to start mine hopefully on Monday!

Emma74 ~ Hey hunni, how you doing? How was the hols? Did you have a good time sweetie? x

Fudgey ~ Hello hun, hows it all going with you? You been getting the munchies?    xx

A big       to dez, NVH, angel wings, Mrs H, & whoever else I have missed xxx

Lots of Love &       

Nicky ~ Noodle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening all!

Thank you Emma - I feel loved now!!!! 

Hey Nicky, I haven't had any progy side effects yet but its only day 3 and only a matter of time!!! Already been warned that its going to send my endo haywire!! Have they given you an idea of when the snowies will go back in? 

Like I say my next scan is next Thursday so I can only assume that if my linings thick enough they'll go in pretty soon after that. I think my snowies are 4 days old, so timed against that. My consultant doesn't tell me too much I think the plan is tell me what I need to know for the week!!! 

Lots of love,
Tina xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi everbody  

emma 49 goodluck hun that was a nice surprise 2    instead of 1 

well im still eating away    and ive shouted at dh a few times guess its the side effects  

wouldnt it be a nice christmas    if will we all got a bfp oohhhh im dreaming again 

ive just decided i will exercise   tomorrow  

by for now girls


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Evening All... Sorry I've not posted for a couple of days.. work is busy +++  At least time is flying. 

Emma49--  Hooray-- two frosties       
Well done,, Now the dreaded 2ww... When do you test??

Teena, Glad you are finally moving closer to seeing your  

Emma74--- Tell us more about your hols... hoping  shows soon.

NVH-- I don't have fur babies either, just look after other peoples now and again- am I strange too? 

Fugey-- I think i've caught your muchies... I'm starving  and not going to the gym so have put about a stone on  

Noodle,Ky,Natasha, Angel wings, Mrs H and anyone else on FET   Hope you are all ok,

Well only 5 sleeps 'til test day... It's so tempting to test early but have no symptoms at all and don't want to spoil the fun just yet... for now in my head I'm pregnant.

 to all,

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-Know your not weird   just NVh that is ...dont ask    keeping everything crossed for you honey...that has gone soooo quickly         im nervous for you honey  

Fudgey-ahhhh sounds like the side effects to me honey just try and    


Tina-You have endo too   good hope it doesnt play up too bad   good luck for your scan next thursday   

Noodle-Not long for your baseline good luck to you for the scan too    and yes i had a great time thanks much needed i can tell you   the weather was very good 28 degrees so on that beach relaxing all day   just need a/f to show her ugly face  

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Dez - sending you lots of     for your last 5 days & hope you'll be shouting your  

Emma74 - thats a different website, where's the dancing man on there!  
You're gonna get a   girl  

Fudgeyfu - enjoy your exercise  

Noodle - thanks for the welcome

Sorry for the brief post but i'm off now & sorry for the lack of personals, its so hard when you are a new girl.  Good night


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma - Yay for your transfer! Congrats on getting both embies on board. Definately feet up for the next two weeks for you.

Minxy - LOL ''using the terms loosely'' is right - I think you are on more meds than me and Im officially ''medicated''  Are you excited to be starting tx again?

Nicky - Yep, see you bright and early. One more day at work then its an early weekend for us 

Got my hair done tonight. Had it taken back towards my natural colour (medium blonde) in case I cant dye it for a while (please let this be the case) then I wont get any re-growth. My hairdress is 17 weeks PG and has the cutest belly. She was about to start IUI when she fell naturally and she is so lovely and supportive as she knows what we have been through.


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello to everyone, sorry to butt in but i just wondered if i could tag along with you all? I have my set up appointment on the 12 th October, it will be a medicated fet cycle i have 5 frosties waiting for me in London st Bart's!!

Been nearly a yr since my last attempt feeling weird about it all again, sure you know where I'm coming from!

   

Lots of love Donna xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies  

well i woke this morning in tears   i had a horrible dream that my tx had been cancelled  

isnt it funny how we think of tx even in dreams 

im gonna get my eggs  for the full moon   today to do the magic spell on saturday night i know im mad  

but anythings worth a try isnt it ? 

ps still munching   the pounds are pilling on   why cant we lose weight as quick as we put it on  

hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies  

Ahhh fudgey its awful as the dreams seem so real...you dreaming about it as it means sooo much to you, im sure it wont be cancelled honey as you have frosties ready and waiting    dont worry about the eating either thats your tx for going through this   


Donna-Welcome honey  good luck with your frosties and heres hoping you get lovely xmas present of a bfp   

Kyla-Hows the new hair colour   are you starting to get used to it after all these years  

Nvh-Cant remember the site with the dancing man sorry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,

Emma - have the website for the dancing man on my work pc but its so slow today that it will
take me forever to get him!  

Fudgey - dreams can be so real, but the main thing is that it as a dream! This tx is so intense it just
takes over everything, even when we are sleeping    You keep munching!  

Hi Donna - i am relatively new to this thread so still finding my feet a little! Good luck on 12th, thats 
when i start me tx for FET

Its really cold today isn't it!  Winter is nearly upon us


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I'd drop in and say a quick    . Dh has threatened me with punishment if i spend too much time in front of this screen instead of feet up on the couch.

Day 2 of 2ww and already bored, bored, bored.  Still mustn't grumble, am blessed to have made it this far.

Good luck to everyone, I may not be posting much but I am thinking of you....          

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhhh just posted and lost it   

Nvh-I love that dancing man makes me   have to send the link to me   at least you and Donna can be cycle buddies   

Emma-AAhhhhhhh at least your d/h cares thats lovely send him out to get some lovely french bread..........mmmmmmmmm not long honey were all sending you lots of    
Good luck honey 

Hi to everyone else..you watch the fireworks will be starting soon


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning all, thanks for letting me butt in! Well i feel really weird, it seems such a long time since i did my last tx that failed but as I'm getting closer to the 12th it all comes flooding back. I can't explain how i feel i am so excited and yet dreading it all at once......... Does this make much sense to you all??

How is everyone and how are you all finding it ? 

Love and luck to you all Donna xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

its friday    

Donna-I know honey its hard, but you must look forward and start it as a new chapter   you will get there honey, and you have nvh to keep you company as she is starting the same day as you   

Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

welcome Donna! I don't know how anyone can't be feeling the same way as you to be honest! I'm sane at the moment and really, really positve (all down to the hypno) but dreading each day as it gets closer and closer and my positivity is slowly going........my mother in law and sister in law were due to come and stay with us and then I looked at the timing and remember that near the test date on the first cycle they came and as a result I told my husband to tell them not to come!! I can't handle anything that too like the first go!

Nicky - the progy side effects have kicked in nicely.......sickness, headaches and my endo pain has gone mad that I can't move my legs much so the wheelchairs back in use.....hoorah!

I know my memorys really bad but where is everyone at the moment? whos waiting, whos sniffing/womb thickening etc? Dez and Emma are you the only 2 on the dreaded wait?

Sorry for not being able to go through past posts but my computer hates me and keeps crashing so I do what I can really quickly while I can (it really seems to hate FF and freezes on me everytime!)

Have a good weekend and love and luck to all!
Tx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina- im still waiting for a/f


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

hey Emma,

when are you due? I can't believe the banana dance didn't hurry it along!! whats the world coming too? I'll do another one for you......                         

Is anyone else doing the spell tonight? I've got my egg ready!!!

Tx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Tina   will blow you some bubbles  

No egg spell for me hun, tried it soooo many times and hasnt worked  ..also hate clearing it up in the morning  

have a good weekend
Emmaxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Everyone

AF arrived on Wednesday and I am off to the hospital tomorrow for a blood test and a scan! Hopefully transfer will be in approx 2 weeks - fingers crossed that all the levels are ok tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is ok

Sara


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

teenasparkle im doing the spell tonight goodluck hun 

emma 74 im still waiting for af to come too ive got my baseline on wedensday if i dont get it by then i will probably have to

stay on it a bit longer anyway im going for accupunture in the morning so hope it comes soon 

hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Everyone

I feel so bad at not posting more & keeping up with you all i feel a little bit of an intruder really as i have ages till AF to start my FET but have just read up on where you are all at it moves so quickly i hope there will be a lovely lot of BFP very very soon !!!  xxx

Emma this is for you 
Come on AF .....

































































Sending loads of positive vibes & bubbles to you all     
Sara xxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

babybliss goodluck for today hun and getting that bfp


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sara-Your not an intruder honey, your still welcome   thanks for the dance (i love that man)   had acup this morning so hopefully that will help  

Fudgey- dance coming your way, but not as good as Sara's sorry              

SaraM-Good luck for today hun  

Hello to all your other lovely ladies and hope you all enjoy the weekend


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all on top form         and the sun is shining wherever you are.

Wishing you all a great weekend.. 

emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Emma how is the 2ww going     

Hope your ok 
Emmaxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

We got them there... finally! Yesterday was such a long day  The cannisters were late getting ready so we didn't set off until 9.20 and it took 3 hours to reach Barts due to some dreadful traffic jams. Plus, since we moved we are further away too. Anyway, got there, collected them and then drove straight back - another 3 hours so finally got back to the new clinic at 3.50pm. 
We were both so tired. Had to buy a birthday present, get changed and then go out to our friends for dinner that night too - that was a good night though and Im glad we did it as it meant we had some enjoyment out of the day. 
Enough moaning though - the embies are now in their new home, safe & sound.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyla-Glad your embies are settling into there new home, not long till 2 of them will be with their mummy


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi emma,
So far so good. Feel like i'm starting to go slightly..  . 7 more sleeps til d-day (or should i say t-day).  How about you ? any sign of AF?

Hi Kyla,
Good grief, sounds like a mammouth day.  Glad to hear your embies are safe and well.  Good luck for the next stage.

Take care all

emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

No sign of a/f yet honey, had acup today so hopefully something will turn up soon  
Not long now honey your halfway there  are you going to test early...  cant believe i said that


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 74

ive been for acup this morning too ive been having af type pains since 

but nothing as yet  

when is your baseline emma? mines wedensday so i need to get af by then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-im waiting for a/f so i can start d/r   so a long way behind you honey 
Hopefully the acup would of worked its magic


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Dear All-- just a quicky from me.... Emma74-- I think I've got your AF   no symptoms at all then started bleeding last night.. not due for bloods til tomorrow, but should have tested today, but clinic don't do bloods on a Sunday... so bought hpt today----feint positive.  Now I'm not sure if it was late implantation bleed and HcG is on it's way up... Or I've miscarried and HcG is on it's way down... still can't have Chablis with dinner tonight.

Anyway, on the bright side I've never done a hpt before, and certainly never been pregnant before (even if it was only for a few days!)  so at least we know the batch is good for our next try.. perhaps the drug doses just need tweaking?

Sorry for the me post, just a bit preoccupied 

Emma49, Not log for you now to testing,  how are you bearing up??

Sending      to all,

Dez x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dez - I was just reading your 2ww diary and wondering how you were doing today. A faint HPT is better than nothing and there is every chance it will get darker over the next few days. Don't give up yet honey, this could be it!  How heavy is the bleed?


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the positive message Kyla-- not heavy at all.. just when i wipe  darkish pink/brown-- none on the pad  (frantic knicker checking  ) but had quite bad AF pains last night.

How is are D/R side effects??

Dezx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi dez

i just want to say goodluck   for tomorrow a positive is a positive  

lots of ladies get bleeding in early pregnancy 

so hang on in there hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-Honey a line is a line honey, browny/pink is ok honey could be bubs snuggling in more its bright red that you should worry about  keeping everything crossed for you...plus a/f pains are normal honey, its just everything stretching...omg i cant wait to here tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else
Hope your all enjoying your weekend

Emmaxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi folks,

Know im a stranger but i have been reading all your posts just not that good at posting myself..I feel so cr*p today not sure if its the Down regging (have scan on sat) this is my 1st FET but had 3 ivfs, what i really think is wrong with me is that today was my due date on my last ivf when sadly misscarried. Not mentioned this to anyone as it seems everyone has forgotten..Plus been trying hard to loose weight and doing quite well (lost 2 stone 6pounds) but have been comfort eating all weekend which makes me feel even more of a failure 

sorry to moan just need to tell someone

Di x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Di  


Im soooo sorry honey your bound to feel   its normal honey can you not do something nice to remember bubs...like lighting a candle or saying a few words or someone on the pregnancy loss board suggested a good one to me letting off a balloon somewhere nice and saying a few words  im sooo sorry and the drugs dont help do they   get today out the way by doing something then tomorrow try and focus what your trying to achieve this time  
Good luck and take care of yourself and d/h
Emmaxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning girls  

i just want to say goodluck for today dez         

as for me still no af im tearing my hair out   baseline is wedensday morning so if i dont get it 

by tomorrow ill have to ring the clinic  

hope everyone is doing fine today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-Good luck honey....hurry up and put us out of our misery     


Fudgey-Hun hope your a/f comes soon, cant believe my dances never worked, dont worry too much even if it starts tomorrow or weds they will still scan you


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Dear all--- A BIG THANKYOU for all your kind wishes--- HcG level 162-- officially  -- scan in 2 weeks.

I really hope I've started a trend!!!

Good Luck to everyone--- Emma49-- stay away from those pee sticks   

Sending  to everyone,

Dez


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Dez ~ Wow Hunni "congrats" lets hope we all follow suite  

I had baseline scan today & my lining was ok at 5mm, but she found 2 cysts   which i wasn't too pleased about, the largest one was 17mm. she said that by the sounds of things & my symptoms that I have been getting that I have probably dr'd ok but the cons wanted her to do a blood test to make sure that the cysts were not pumping out oestrogen   Just my luck, these things always happen to me   same thing happened when I was doing IVF in London, they just pop up whenever they feel like it  
Well now I have to wait for a phone call from the nurse tomorrow to see if I can go ahead & start my tablets.........

I will catch up with you all later
lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Nicky--- Fingers crossed-- i know what you mean- nothing is ever straight forward for me either-- but i've come to realise I'm special with special needs  and now I'm not surprised with little hiccups/delays etc.. just plan them in, then I'm not disappointed 

Good Luck-- hope you can start the oestrogen so you can stop the awful D/R symptoms. 

Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-                        

Well done honey im soooo pleased for you   cant wait to hear about your scan  
Have a happy and healthy 8 mths   

Noodle-  bloody always something that has to get in the way   hopefully you can carry on with the tabs....could it be a follie getting ready to ovulate


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Emma 74--- Where is your A/F??  Sending you a dance:

                       .

Now put your white pants on!!!!

Hoping this works,  many thanks for your great support,

Dez x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dez - Congratulations! What a wonderful level too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dez-Have got the white knickers on   had acup on sat and again weds to get her moving think she is on her way...thanks for the dance


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Dear Dez,

                                   


So, so, so, so thrilled for you Dez !!!!!!!!!!!  What wonderful news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to you and your dh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Keep us posted on your progress.

     

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

well done dez             

you give us all hope     enjoy the next 8months


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-Come on lady its your turn next (No pressure)


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma,

I have had a serious chat with Bill and Ben and they have promised to do their best...     

Only a few more days to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone and wishing you all a great day...        

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 49

i noticed on another post about blasts that you had 7 embies resulting in 2 blasts can you tell

me what grade they were please  

im starting to worry incase i have nothing to transfer thanks hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

[fly]Bill and Ben stick for mummy     [/fly]

Well a.f arrived for me this morning so have to call my clinic to get my tx plan and also they want to scan me d21 to check im ready to start as this is my 1st a.f since m/c   

Dez-How are you mummy


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Fudgeyfu,

I'm not sure what grade our blasts were when they frozen.  We just received a call from the lab 6 days after E/C telling us that of the 7 not transfered only 2 had made it to blasts that were suitable for freezing.  It seems that at my clinic they don't automatically offer as much detailed information as the clinics in the uk do.

After the thaw they told us they had not progressed very much but we would go ahead with transfer anyway.  Sorry if this doesn't help much.

good luck......     


hi emma,  best of luck..................    

take care

emma..xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 49 

thanks hun didnt think you saw the message so i pm you sorry about that  

i have 8 embies  froze 5 at day 1 so i dont know what grade and 3 at grade 2 

i hope i get a couple of blasts from them

goodluck with your tx hun im gonna blow you extra   for luck

ps still no af for me


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi fudgeyfu,

Sending you loads of             for your tx.  Hope that AF arrives soon so that you can get started.

Sorry, i hadn't spotted your pm.....   

You have 8 embies, thats a great start!!!!!!!!!!  Wishing you loads of luck..... 

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi all, I am a very occasional poster! bit crap really but struggling to keep up with two boards.
Start my de-regs on Thurs  

          Dez.
Just goes to show you how similar symptoms can be between af and bfp!  You must be on  
Happy pregnancy hun...

Hope everyone else is   today.  Keep   it can happen to us all!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck emma49       hope that 2ww is not driving you too crazy !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma49 - just noticed you had two frosties too, what grades were they before they froze them  
I am pooing myself about my two    I need a   kick up the   please


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Good luck for thursda     and dont panic hun yours will be fine, Mr R wouldnt of frozen them if they werent good quality..i know that 1st hand as he chucked about 6 of mine as they were grade 2 and just froze the grade 1's  try to stay     

Fudgey-Have you tried acup honey


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 74

well this is my third time down regging and the first 2 times af was a week late

this time ive got baseline early af was due sun so next sun would take it a week over when i would nornally get it if i was down regging

confused yet  

well i rung clinic this morning and the nurse still wants me to come for scan even though i told her im nornally on drugs for longer

she said she wants to make sure ive got a lining cos they have seen a lot of that lately omg im starting to worry now 

will they be able to tell if af is on the way

i did have accu on sat ive had af type pains ever since


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't been able to access for a couple of days and have just read the news!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS DEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Excellent news and hope to all of us!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm offically hating grogy-bloody-nova! Scan on Thursday to see how my linings doing and have a horrible feeling they might go in on Friday 13th!

Txx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi NVH,

I've just pm'ed you hunni............good luck.....    



Tina - Good luck for your scan hunni.......    

Fudgeyfu - Hope your scan goes ok too.......    

A big HELLO to the other FET'ers out there...... 

Emma..xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

good luck teensparkle

i passed my driving test on the 13th so its lucky for some


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Good luck for thursday, friday 13th isnt bad luck for everyone honey keeping everything crossed for you   

Fudgey-I think they can tell if a/f is on her way honey, thats what my ivf clinic told me anyway   good luck, hope she turns up soon hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks emma49 and emma74


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

well ive just got back from my scan and doc noticed a cyst on left ovary ( which i had last cycle )

i tried to explain that i wouldnt normally get af untill sunday so she has told me to carry on with drugs

untill next wed and have another scan so i need af to come in the next week   

what i cant understand is if they knew about cyst ( which they did ) why would they let me start down regging

if it wasnt gonna work  

but then again down regging worked last time with the cyst  
ooh im so confused now


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Fudgeyfu,

Sorry to hear that you scan appointment has left you a bit confused...  .  On my last ICSI i had a problem with a small cyst when i first started d/r but carried on the tx anyway and as the doc predicted the cyst dispersed naturally.

I hope that your clinic are able to clarify the situation for you quickly without causing any delay in your tx.

Good luck and keep us posted...    

Good Morning to all FET'ers have yourselves a great Wednesday...    

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

What a horrible day 

Emma-How are you honey..only a few more days till you test  

Fudgey-So sorry about the cyst, have you got endo as sometimes you can get endo cysts which dont do any harm  a/f dance coming your way

[fly][/fly]


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks girls  

just rung the clinic and asked to speak to the nurse  

she said not to worry to much as the cyst was collapsing   so its a wait and see for me  

if af comes in the next week tx will be delayed by a week so et will be w/c 30rd oct   

why doesnt anything go smoothly  

COME ON BRING IT ON


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey   love the dance  
Thats good news if it is collapsing honey


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Dear All-- Many Thanks for the Congratulations-- I still can't believe it, and probably won't until my scan on the 24th.  Still frantic knicker checking and booby prodding as still don't have any symptoms-- bought another hpt today, just to check  and daren't use it in case it's a negative-- convinced self it wouldn't be accurate anyway due the the huge amount of water I've drunk today. 

Emma49-- Nearly there-- I can't wait to hear your news-- sending you    and  

Fugeyfu-- It is sooo frustrating when thing don't go straight forward. Hoping next week brings good news.  Come on A/f            

Teenasparkle--- Good Luck for tomorrow   

NVH--- Yeay you're starting tomorrow--- fasten your seatbelt-- the coundown to the rollercoaster has begun-- enjoy the ride  

Emma74-- hoorah!!!   

Sending 

Dez x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgeyfu - you and I will be CB's then  I got AF today - two days late mind - and I was so relieved. Im due my next scan on Tuesday to see if I'm okay to start the oestrogen pills and I admit I'm worried about cysts too but have only had one large one before and that was agrevated by the ectopic it was next to... Fingers crossed we are both good to go next week!


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I had my blood test on Staurday which was fine and am on oestrogen tablets now as well as buserelin. I go back on the 22nd for a scan and then transfer should be 2/3 days later.

No-one has yet mentioned the fibriod that I have that they found last time  

Fingers crossed for everyone else  

Sara

p.s Congratulations Dez!!!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Fudgeyfu ~ Sorry to hear about your cysts hun, I know exactly how you feel as at my baseline scan the nurse spotted two on my ovaries, the biggest one was 17mm, she said that I had d/r ok as the lining was nice & thin but needed to do a blood test to see if the cysts were producing oestrogen    which luckily for me they were not! So i'm day two of taking my oestrogen tablets now.... Hope it all goes well hun xx

SaraM ~ Hiya hun hows things going? By the looks of things we could be having our transfer at the same time   I am due to go for my 2nd scan on 19th and et is planned for around the 25th! xx

 to all you other FETrs I hope you are all well, lots of love to you all

nicky ~ Noodle xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls

ive just got in from work  so a bit tired

kyla hope i get af this week so we can be cb 

emma 49 nearly there hun 

sarah and noodle goodluck with tx 

emma 74 glad af is here 

nvh and teensparkle lots of luck 

as for me still eating away


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening ladies

Dez-Dont worry honey, in another week or so the nausea will kick in    cant wait to hear about your scan  

Fudgey-Move away from the fridge  

SaraM-If your worried about the fibroid call the clinic honey and ask if they saw anything  

Kyla-Glad a/f came today  good luck for the scan   

Hi to noodle, good luck to you too honey   

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm being a typical woman, now that AF is here I want her gone - this is the heaviest AF I have ever had!


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Just wanted to wish you a great day...  

Take care everyone

Emma..xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  how is everyone doing today 

still no bloody af for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-Dont worry honey you have plenty of time  try another acup session  

Emma-How is the 2ww going  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone - have to be quick as I'm just about to eat.

Hope your all doing well - Itsy and Bitsy go in on Tuesday!!!!!!

Tina xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tina-Good luck for tuesday honey    hope you get a positive result


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Evening all   Hope everyone's ok?

Not long now Emma49...    only 2 more restless nights!... 

Sorry it's such a quicky, but am going to bed as have to be up to catch 6:40am train tomorrow.  Still no symptoms yet.

Dez x


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Its Friday.........              

Only one more sleep 'til testing....... 


Tina - Best of luck for Tuesday hun..      

Fudgeyfu - Hang in there hunni... 

Dez, Emma74, Kyla, SaraM, Noodle, NVH and anyone i've missed..... 

Wishing you all a great Friday and an even better weekend.

Emma..xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Morning all--- I had a phone call late last night to say i don't have to go to London today-- so had a lie-in and a cheeky day off--- Hooray it's the weekend        Ok, so no champagne with my fish and chips tonight (which kind of puts me off the fish and chips, as the extravagant ritual is lost)... will have to adopt another friday night extravagant habit without involving alcohol.. Any suggestions??
The weather is georgeous- we have some lovely trees in our garden that are turning golden and the sun is reflecting off them-- we have a woodpecker that visits our nuts and several cheeky squirrels (which my DH hates as one got in the loft a couple of years ago and created chaos running across our bedroom ceiling in the night-- He even got the Christams decorations out once-- DH had tug of war with the tinsle in his boxers at 4am!-- it became warfare) It is really peaceful here and the world seems just right.

Sending    to you all,


Emma49- I'm getting really excited for you now.... 


Dez x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Dez

You lucky thing  

You wait wk 5/6 is when i bet you will start getting nausea  
Glad to hear your well honey, whens the scan  

Emma-Good luck tomorrow hun    cant wait to hear im sure its good news hun   

Hi to everyone else and have a wonderful weekend


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everybody,

computers really playing up on me so I'll be quick! Just to say I hope you're all well but mainly to say.........

GOOD LUCK EMMA!!!!!!!!!    

Be thinking of you.

Tina xxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls 

i just want to say goodluck emma
for tomorrow i will be watching out for you


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Ladies,

Have been to the chemist this afternoon and bought a dreaded peestick....  .  I have a blood test booked for tomorrow am but won't get the results 'til 5pm so if i really really can't wait i may cave-in and use it.

Wishing you all a good weekend.  I'll do my best to keep going the run of luck that Dez started...............    

Take care all

Emma..xx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi girls  

this is the last time im gonna say this cos i know you are all sick of it  


but still no af for me   im going for accu tomorrow morn so hope that helps

emma will you be doing your test before 5   i dont think i can wait that long


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Well, Its all over bar the shouting for me I'm afraid.  Was up at the crack of dawn and used the peestick.....BFN............            

Still have my bloods booked for later but I'm not expecting any miracles.

Think the word 'heartbroken' just about sums it up...........    

Emma..xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh Emma-- I'm soo sorry hun.... You so deserved a positive... Sending    

Just wish i could make you feel better.

Dez x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Emma, I'm so sorry honey. It's just not fair!


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

oh emma im so sorry  

i couldnt wait to put computer on to see if you have tested 

life is so unfair dont give up on your dream hun


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Ladies,

We all know how hard it is to be faced with a BFN but you lovely ladies have helped to ease the pain... 

Good luck to all those starting their tx.........................                       

Next step for me: follow up appointment and ICSI No 3 sometime in the new year I expect......Gotta keep on trying....... 

Take care and thanks again for your kind words.

Emma..xx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh Emma,

we all know theres nothing we can say but I think we all felt a tug when we read your news - I'm so sorry.

So much love and thoughts,

Tina xx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Me again,

Just rang my mum to give her news and now feel terrible.  After the BFN with the stick i had lost all hope but my mum has just spent half an hour telling me that there is still a chance and i should wait and see what the blood result is.

False hope is about the last thing i need right now but my mum has left a nagging doubt..........................aaaarrrrgggghhhh............ .............am I clutching at straws?

Sounds awful but i wish i hadn't rung now..................

Emma..xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Emma-So sorry honey   life is soooo cruel   heres hoping that the test was wrong as sometimes we all now they can be and your bloods have a nice hcg reading  


Really hope that it is   news for you hun  

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

morning ladies 

well guess what ?

af has arrived 

so im back on track  hope everyone is doing fine today

emma 49 thinking about you hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fudgey-The acup must of worked  well done honey good luck for your baseline scan   

Hi to everyone else

Emma-thinking of you


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi emma 74 

i do think it was the the accup cos she put extra needles in this week a couple in my neck and some 

between my toes (ouch) but its all in a good cause


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fudgey - I've had the toe ones before - OUCH! I don't do acu any more as it didn't seem to do much for me  but I know it can really help some people.
Yay for AF arriving - perfect timing for your scan. Yours is Wed then isn't it? Mine is Tuesday so we are very close in timing.
AF is starting to slow down for me now, luckily , it's been very heavy this month but at least I know my lining will be nice and low as it should be 

Had my neice and nephew over last night as my sister and BIL were out with friends. They are such good kids. Had a nice time with them, took them for a walk to the bakery this mornign and my nephew was chuffed as we saw two trains and three policemen on bikes (it was like a biker gang of them riding through the town)


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70821.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------

